# The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

well since no one updates the other thread anymore i thought i would start a new one to keep track for everyone so here we go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
xx.) [email protected] - xxx - xxx - xxxx - xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3071 - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - thebox 
04.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - Tapp
05.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - k04_ - nadir
06.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - k04_ - Revo Romania
07.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - K04_ - jonnyc23
08.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - 3071 - Andy's S3
09.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - Lou_Y2mk5
10.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - APR
11.) [email protected] - TT_ - DSG - K04_ - REVO TT

12.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - k03_ - Branman
13.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - prodigymb
14.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - twinkers
15.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076? - VF-Engineering/GIAC
16.) [email protected] - GTI - XXX - VF-RSS - loudgli
17.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - k03_ - Turb0matic
18.) [email protected] - A3_ - 6MT - k03_ - LEWXCORE
19.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - K04 - HurdyED30
20.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - k03 - gr8ryde


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:58 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

JC, can you at least keep track of the quickest Passat on here...I know it won't be in the top 20, but maybe just at the bottom of the list?








Btw, nice time the past weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_JC, can you at least keep track of the quickest Passat on here...I know it won't be in the top 20, but maybe just at the bottom of the list?








Btw, nice time the past weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol nice try







it would be way to hard to keep track of it by car


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo update mine. See sig! You may as well put me in the 11 spot since Wicked Black Bunny A was a one hit wonder and B. Is no longer a GTI owner.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

your good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually went faster with Stage I... lol










_Modified by rippie74 at 10:51 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Saweeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*



rippie74 said:


> I actually went faster with Stage I... lol
> QUOTE]
> get back to the track any with a 101 trap and decent launch you will deff make the list


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i need my car back i want to be on the list .....hehe


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

At least now we know it will be updated "real time", damn i-net whore...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_At least now we know it will be updated "real time", damn i-net whore...lol


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


rippie74 said:


> I actually went faster with Stage I... lol
> QUOTE]
> get back to the track any with a 101 trap and decent launch you will deff make the list






rippie74 said:


> True... I'm gonna go back soon with my DR's


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

hey not fair. i was the only passat on the bottom, i dont think it would
be hard at all.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (NEW2B)*

but then every car platform would need its own list GTI/GLI/passat/eos/A4/A3 etc. it's doesnt make sense to do it that way, its a 2L FSI 1/4 mile list based on engine
how bout we do this at the end of each 1/4 time we will put the kind of car it is?
if you have a car on the list pm me what kind of car it was


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:10 AM 6-23-2008_


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Im the one on the right, well top







Sorry for it being sideways.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_Im the one on the right, well top







Sorry for it being sideways.

done


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

the problem is that it would be very difficult to get a passat in the 
top 20 list. I was # 26 on the old one.
besides there will probably be only a few passat that will post any times anyway.










_Modified by NEW2B at 5:21 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## andypr23 (Oct 23, 2007)

andypr23- 13.799 @ 102. GLI
that should make the list. =]


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (andypr23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andypr23* »_andypr23- 13.799 @ 102. GLI
that should make the list. =]

done


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In a few weeks I'll have my car back and update to some better times








I haven't been back to the track in over a year =[


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 2:10 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

dammit...we need to make the passats faster...lol....whose gonna be the 1st passat to do a big turbo upgrade?!?!?!?!?!? not me..lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome times everyone


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like I needs to head back to the track. Save the number 5 spot for me this weekend.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Turb0matic is a GTI


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_Looks like I needs to head back to the track. Save the number 5 spot for me this weekend.

sounds good can't wait to hear the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and lou thanks for letting me know it was a GTI can anyone else fill in the other ones for me, i am to lazy to search right now


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

jamdub and redgti are both gti.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

nice now we just need to find out what the WRD and ABD cars were and also what car streetspeed2000 has


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm # 12. redGTI. Use that name on all other forums....
Actually not sure if you want to take me off the list as the car that ran that 13.6 got totalled two months back. I replaced it with another MK5 GTI but have not ran it with the current setup yet...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm # 12. redGTI. Use that name on all other forums....
Actually not sure if you want to take me off the list as the car that ran that 13.6 got totalled two months back. I replaced it with another MK5 GTI but have not ran it with the current setup yet...

Ivan, don't you have a black GTI with forge fmic? I thought I saw you at the track a few weeks ago. I must be tripping.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i will keep you on the list for now since you have done it although the car is no longer with us, get back to the track with the new whip!!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

streetspeed2000 has a gti


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just noticed this...4 out of the 5 Quickest/Fastest MKV GTI's are APR Powered. That says alot. I need to see some more VF track times. 
1) Tapp - [email protected] - GTI - GT30
2.) t3t41.8tgti - [email protected] - GTI - APR Stage 3
3.) [email protected] - [email protected] - GTI - APR Stage 3
4.) TheBox - [email protected] - GTI - APR Stage 3
5.) APR - 12.84 @ 111.71 - GTI - APR Stage 3


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

um no JC does NOT have an APR stage III


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i run the ATP GT3071R kit and Revo tune, and Tapp runs PAG parts GT3076R turbo kit


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Just noticed this...4 out of the 5 Quickest/Fastest MKV GTI's are APR Powered. That says alot. I need to see some more VF track times. 
1) Tapp - [email protected] - GTI - GT30
2.) t3t41.8tgti - [email protected] - GTI - APR Stage 3
3.) [email protected] - [email protected] - GTI - APR Stage 3
4.) TheBox - [email protected] - GTI - APR Stage 3
5.) APR - 12.84 @ 111.71 - GTI - APR Stage 3


Correction.......3 out of 5 are APR powered and 1 of them is STAGE III+


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh Duh my bad. [email protected] is not APR powered.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i do have their hpfp though which is awesome but for the most part i would call it ATP/REVO kit


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

JC,
Do you know which HPFP is Tapp running?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

i believe they use the AT pumps, and they do custom injectors similar to what APR does


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

Jeff is not APR powered, he's APR fueled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

i got a little bit of everything, APR pump, KMD injectors, ATP turbo, Revo tune


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_Jeff is not APR powered, he's APR fueled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

1 out of 100 components in a system does not make him X fueled..
What is this nascar? "This Soul Glo GTI has let my soul shine through and allowed me to win waterfest..." I can see it now..


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
1 out of 100 components in a system does not make him X fueled..


sure does


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i got a little bit of everything, APR pump, KMD injectors, ATP turbo, Revo tune









The bastard child car of the 2.0T fourm.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tune takes precedence. He should be thanking REVO for making it all work together.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_

Correction.......3 out of 5 are APR powered and 1 of them is STAGE III+

I hope you are not referring to me, my car is a Stage 3 car, the Stage 3+ from what I am told won't be out until the end of the year or beginning of next year.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Tune takes precedence. He should be thanking REVO for making it all work together. 

trust me chris, nick, robin and george all know how much i appreciate everything they have done for me


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (andypr23)*

what's the weight differance between gli-gti? avg?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
I hope you are not referring to me, my car is a Stage 3 car, the Stage 3+ from what I am told won't be out until the end of the year or beginning of next year.

AHH no definetly not you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

anyone going to visit their local track this friday/saturday/sunday? interested to see who is going to make the list and who is going to move up the ranks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anyone going to visit their local track this friday/saturday/sunday? interested to see who is going to make the list and who is going to move up the ranks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm going but I'll be at a track with turns and will have one more turbo and 1.6 more liters.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm going but I'll be at a track with turns and will have one more turbo and 1.6 more liters.









lol anyone with an 2L fsi?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

You can look for me hitting 13.3s within 2-3 weeks! That's the goal at least. I belive that would make it the quickest stock turbo'ed GTI.


----------



## [email protected]las (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

good luck!!!


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Weather permitting I'll be going Sunday. I was hoping to have my race program by then but I'll have to wait another week for that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (twinkers)*

i am gonna run tomorrow with the same setup as last friday maybe i will remove one of the seats as a weight reduction but it's gonna be in the 90's tomorrow so i might now even bother to save the 40 pounds


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_You can look for me hitting 13.3s within 2-3 weeks! That's the goal at least. I belive that would make it the quickest stock turbo'ed GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

im shooting for 12.2's tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Good Luck man!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm going but I'll be at a track with turns and will have one more turbo and 1.6 more liters.









no Porsche talk here


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

any one run a decent times last night or today? i couldn't beat my 12.34 my best pass last night was 12.38 before the car took a crap. Today i found the rear pcv hose blew off the back of the valve cover so the car is back up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

has no one run any good times lately?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Too hot out....


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected]toring)*

Waiting to get my car back =[


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_has no one run any good times lately?

already told you about my useless efforts.. but I may go again tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
already told you about my useless efforts.. but I may go again tomorrow.

forgot what they were, 13 what i will add it to the list then move you up high after friday


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Too hot out....









all the california tracks are sitting at a lowly 97+ F. I can imagine that the rest of the country is suffering the same fate.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anyone going to visit their local track this friday/saturday/sunday? interested to see who is going to make the list and who is going to move up the ranks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill be hittin the track up tomorrow. will be interesting to see how the apr fuel pump set up does over stage2. I will not be running DR's or stripping the interior, I am lazy.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
all the california tracks are sitting at a lowly 97+ F. I can imagine that the rest of the country is suffering the same fate. 

Two weeks ago at Atlanta at 10pm my ambient temp was reading in the mid 90s.. and my hood cable was broken.
And jeff no nothing in the top 20 even that night.. mph in the top handful though.. No launch just roll out, spin through first, spin through second, third gear chirps even on stock clutch.. spin for part of it.. finally traction... was having a blast after a 5 year break from going to the track.. much more fun passing people midtrack then being out front the whole pass.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ill be hitting the track sometime in the next couple weeks after mounts and fuel pump are installed


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

heading to the track this evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (MFZERO)*

run some good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am gonna hit the track again friday night


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_run some good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am gonna hit the track again friday night
that's the plan but i've never done it before








I probably won't make the list


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (MFZERO)*

please update my time, first time out and slicks and only got 1 pass in before the rain.
1.899 60ft
5.344 330
8.049 1/8
92.13 mph
10.360 1000
12.289 1/4
115.91 mph


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (FSI-King)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_please update my time, first time out and slicks and only got 1 pass in before the rain.
1.899 60ft
5.344 330
8.049 1/8
92.13 mph
10.360 1000
12.289 1/4
115.91 mph

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good job guys!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

Where are the K04/ED30 MKV's? I'm curious to see what they are trapping... Arin, is your car still ED30? Have you ever ran it in the 1/4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_Where are the K04/ED30 MKV's? I'm curious to see what they are trapping... Arin, is your car still ED30? Have you ever ran it in the 1/4?

I've never taken my car down the track. When Chris get his rods install I'm sure he'll want to take it to the track. Maybe I can do the same if I get some better tires!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I am sure APR ED30/S3 convert could manage high 12s / low 13s. 
Nice Job USP!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm curious what trap speed on a K04 will be... you think they have enough power to hit 110mph?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_I'm curious what trap speed on a K04 will be... you think they have enough power to hit 110mph?

i'd like to see that as well. condidering that a good driver on drag radials hit 105.7 on a k03 with rooughly 40 whp less than a k04 kit. 109-110 trap speeds are certainly expected.
paging Arin to the nearest drag strip


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

New personal best 1/4 mile pass for me tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R/T... .761
60'... 1.820
330... 5.157
1/8... 7.857
MPH... 93.47
1000... 10.154
1/4... 12.087
MPH...117.08
my last pass of the night had the best sixty foot i have ever pulled in this car and prob would have been an 11.9 pass but i had an intercooler pipe blow off







but i am totally happy with the 12 flat..couldn't ask for more out of 19psi


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New personal best 1/4 mile pass for me tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R/T... .761
60'... 1.820
330... 5.157
1/8... 7.857
MPH... 93.47
1000... 10.154
1/4... 12.087
MPH...117.08
my last pass of the night had the best sixty foot i have ever pulled in this car and prob would have been an 11.9 pass but i had an intercooler pipe blow off








but i am totally happy with the 12 flat..couldn't ask for more out of 19psi









Good work Jeff
At this pace you may not even need to build the other motor


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New personal best 1/4 mile pass for me tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R/T... .761
60'... 1.820
330... 5.157
1/8... 7.857
MPH... 93.47
1000... 10.154
1/4... 12.087
MPH...117.08
my last pass of the night had the best sixty foot i have ever pulled in this car and prob would have been an 11.9 pass but i had an intercooler pipe blow off







but i am totally happy with the 12 flat..couldn't ask for more out of 19psi









12 flat is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

However, ................


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (APR M1)*

haha thanks sam for reminding me about the 11's monkey on my back


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New personal best 1/4 mile pass for me tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R/T... .761
60'... 1.820
330... 5.157
1/8... 7.857
MPH... 93.47
1000... 10.154
1/4... 12.087
MPH...117.08


Wow, good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice job Jeff
I want to play. f-in brembos!!! Do you guys think I can get my car into the 12s on 18" DRs?


_Modified by Runin2Rich4FSi at 11:54 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice Job man! WOW!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice JC!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Congrats Again Jeff.. 11s this week!


----------



## McPot (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice times!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like you shaved about 3/10ths off your previous best. is that from using the wot box doing the 2-step and no-lift shift?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (McPot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McPot* »_nice times!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks like you shaved about 3/10ths off your previous best. is that from using the wot box doing the 2-step and no-lift shift?

i used both the WOTbox and i also had a new revo reflash that corrected a problem i was having, thats why they are beta files not yet perfect but prett darn close


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice job Revo!


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice now we just need to find out what the WRD and ABD cars were and also what car streetspeed2000 has

Sorry for the delay. I'm over at GolfMKV.com more these days. I drive a GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (StreetSpeed2000)*

cool i will add that to your info


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Isnt the ABD car the "Industrial GTI" they used to win the street tuner challenge in 06?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (WallyGTI)*

no idea


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

All new for me, GR8RYDE et13.804 @ 106.50

RT .237
60' 2.265
330' 6.015
1/8 9.040
mph 83.63
1/4 13.804
mph 106.50

thanks H2 Sport and APR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gr8ryde at 11:37 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (gr8ryde)*

updated


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

I cant watch this thread any more. lol


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

new time!!
sooooo close








I'll let him post it.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wow im suprised that jeff didnt post at the track with his wireless card hahaha. 
my car went [email protected] with a 1.83 60ft tonight


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_wow im suprised that jeff didnt post at the track with his wireless card hahaha. 
my car went [email protected] with a 1.83 60ft tonight


what did jeff run?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

new personal best for me, [email protected] the best part of the night is how consistant the car is, i got 4 passes in and went [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me, [email protected] the best part of the night is how consistant the car is, i got 4 passes in and went [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]









just shy of that #1 spot


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Hey guys Ive been watching this thread for a while now hoping I would make it to the top 20 soon. 
I have a stupid question. What kind of racing helmets and suits do you guys wear. im in the market for a set and would like any suggestions. thanks
btw hope everybody is having some good runs at etown tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by IMAN973 at 7:40 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have something like this. 
http://www.saferacer.com/g-for...=1872
Bare minimum.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me, [email protected] the best part of the night is how consistant the car is, i got 4 passes in and went [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]









Awesome! 11s are around the corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

new times for me tonight, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice times man.. What were the 60's and 330's on these runs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

run1
60'...1.858
330...5.188
run2
60'...1.793
330...5.128
run3
60'...2.009
330...5.344
run4
60'...1.861
330...5.188


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I have something like this. 
http://www.saferacer.com/g-for...=1872
Bare minimum.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Times looking good


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
I have a stupid question. What kind of racing helmets and suits do you guys wear. im in the market for a set and would like any suggestions. thanks


If you are just starting and you have any kind of motocross or motorcycle helmet, basically anything better than a bicycle helmet they will accept. 
Long pants and a helmet are all that they a require if you just have a stock car with bolt-ons. NJ where you are requires a helmet for any speed or mph. 
Generally NHRA rules are 13.99 or better I believe, not sure about a mph.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 1/4 mile list*

I know it would require a good amount of work, but would it be possible to add additional information to the list?
Information like type of turbo, fuel octane, nitrous, methanol injection, drag radials, slicks, etc.
They have some of these extra details on the 1.8t 1/4 mile list. 
This might help some of us plan out our upgrade path.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/4 mile list (angryone)*

sure we could do it like this
[email protected]/1.793/2007 GTI/2L FSI/GT3071/3279#/24.5 M&H/(jeff clark)


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:52 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

user name Lou_Y2mkv
times ([email protected]) 
60' (2.175)
car (2007 gti)
motor (2L FSI)
F/I (K03)
Tranny (DSG)
Programing (APR)
Fueling (93 oct + Water/Meth 50/50)
Upgrade HPFP (YES)
Upgrade Injectors (NO)
Cooling (EJ FMIC + W/M)
weight w/driver (?Street,+me 207lb)
tire (BFG DRs 17s)
name (Louis Tortora)
I don't think this tells enough though. What about Tranny, programing, fueling, & cooling?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

This is perfect. glad to hear abt the changed format. makes decisions a lot easier on what parts perform . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Acerxz (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new times for me tonight, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Almost there.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (Acerxz)*

updated info for you Jc

user nameFSI King
60' (1.895)
car (2007 gti)
motor (2L FSI)
F/I (Production APR Stage 3 Kit)
weight w/driver (3248)
tire (24.5 m&h)
name (USP MotorSports)


----------



## angryone (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

Thanks for the new format, guys.
But what about the type of gas used?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (angryone)*

updated you guys


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i gotta make it out to the track soon...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_i gotta make it out to the track soon...

maybe next friday we can all go to etown


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: 1/4 mile list ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sure we could do it like this
[email protected]/1.793/2007 GTI/2L FSI/GT3071/3279#/24.5 M&H/(jeff clark)

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:52 PM 9-2-2008_

With those 24.5 mh's what rpm are you crossing the line at? Also, what pressure are you running in them?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: 1/4 mile list ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With those 24.5 mh's what rpm are you crossing the line at? Also, what pressure are you running in them?

10.5 PSI in the tires, and i never really looked to closely but i believe a little above 6k in forth gear is where i am going threw the traps...i rev to 8k so i still got alot more in 4th


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

[email protected] 
2.23 60'
2 Step @ 4000


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_[email protected] 
2.23 60'
2 Step @ 4000

nice job mark, sorry i forgot to call you back today
updated you into the top 5..i see with almost a 110 trap speed on street tires your gun'in for JR










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:21 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

You son of a bitch.... I mean congrats.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
nice job mark, sorry i forgot to call you back today
updated you into the top 5..i see with almost a 110 trap speed on street tires your gun'in for JR









_Modified by [email protected] at 8:21 PM 9-6-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i actually needed to ask u about something else too....


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Nice run now you just need slicks to run mid 12's
Hey Jeff, its Jr's friend Jon, I finally signed up for vortex haha, took me long enough!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverEmperor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverEmperor* »_Nice run now you just need slicks to run mid 12's
Hey Jeff, its Jr's friend Jon, I finally signed up for vortex haha, took me long enough!

bout time, should i ad you onto jr's name since you are his driver


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh damn!!! that was only for 3 passes...


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (SilverEmperor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverEmperor* »_Nice run now you just need slicks to run mid 12's
Hey Jeff, its Jr's friend Jon, I finally signed up for vortex haha, took me long enough!

nice sig! 
"08 GTI, 03 Evo 8 (600+whp)" when all 4 pistons are in one piece


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (TheBox)*

Yea yea yea, it has all four! Ones just a little melted haha. It should be running by the end of this week with hopefully more power player. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverEmperor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverEmperor* »_Yea yea yea, it has all four! Ones just a little melted haha. It should be running by the end of this week with hopefully more power player. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you evo boys suck







same money we spend but you guys go 9's and we go 12's


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you evo boys suck







same money we spend but you guys go 9's and we go 12's


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

Haha i agree, but I got to say the Gti is a way nicer car to drive all the time


_Modified by SilverEmperor at 11:39 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*First time to the track with the GLI*

Add me to the list. First time at the track with the GLI . ChicagoGLI [email protected] 2006 DSG GLI no launch control. Car is on drag radials, no back seat, spare, or jack . Weighs 3320 w/ driver


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Add me to the list. First time at the track with the GLI . ChicagoGLI [email protected] 2006 DSG GLI no launch control. Car is on drag radials, no back seat, spare, or jack . Weighs 3320 w/ driver
what mods do u have?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (prodigymb)*

updated


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Add me to the list. First time at the track with the GLI . ChicagoGLI [email protected] 2006 DSG GLI no launch control. Car is on drag radials, no back seat, spare, or jack . Weighs 3320 w/ driver

Rules: Need to see a video or a timeslip or it's no dice


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Rules: Need to see a video or a timeslip or it's no dice

bs. i ran an 12.6 stock at e-town last week.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_
bs. i ran an 12.6 stock at e-town last week.

12.6 in the 1/8th mile, yea


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (prodigymb)*

Mods are GIAC race file, AWE turbo back, Neuspeed intake, S3 intercooler









_Modified by ChicagoGLI at 12:12 AM 9-11-2008_


_Modified by ChicagoGLI at 12:14 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Mods are GIAC race file, AWE turbo back, Neuspeed intake, S3 intercooler


thats not bad at all. i think that is the fastest i've seen from a GLI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Mods are GIAC race file, AWE turbo back, Neuspeed intake, S3 intercooler









_Modified by ChicagoGLI at 12:12 AM 9-11-2008_

_Modified by ChicagoGLI at 12:14 AM 9-11-2008_


Very Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: First time to the track with the GLI (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Mods are GIAC race file, AWE turbo back, Neuspeed intake, S3 intercooler










What GIAC File are you running? The latest OY3 or the older X+ file?


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

that trap is low for 13.6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_that trap is low for 13.6?

Not with a DSG.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not with a DSG.

Agreed.
I ran [email protected] with similar mods on 93oct with a 6spd.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ya, DSG traps really low, I went [email protected] being stage 1


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (banzai7)*

Is anyone familiar with the internals VF uses in their RSR-20 kit, Arias Pistons and Pauter Rods? Does anyone have any experiences with them?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_Is anyone familiar with the internals VF uses in their RSR-20 kit, Arias Pistons and Pauter Rods? Does anyone have any experiences with them? 

not sure about their specs but if you want quality internals pm issam from INA


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks will do


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wewt! Im back on the list








13.675 @ 102.76 with a 2.194 60'. I was spinning like a lot for 1st and 2nd. If I can get an even better launch (i got a 2.0 60' before), I can easily get a few tenths of a second taken off that time
















I am on the left http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

new personal best for me tonight, [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice work JC!
Too bad you're not as fast at changing your sig as you are on the track.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice work JC!
Too bad you're not as fast at changing your sig as you are on the track.









fixed


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me tonight, [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Great job Jeff and REVO = no excuse tune just results 120mph trap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got your tex .







Bob.G


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me tonight, [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 congrats!


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

congrats man thats an awsome time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as soon asu know it ppl will be going 10's. do you run water/meth? I know the guy that ran 11.94 ran water/meth


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

like i told u last nite man. .....congrats !!!!


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

I never posted it up because I suck and my ego needed to heal.








Waterfest:
60ft 2.22
1/4mile 13.797
mph 104.xxx
Its nice to be on the list again though


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I never posted it up because I suck and my ego needed to heal.








Waterfest:
60ft 2.22
1/4mile 13.797
mph 104.xxx
Its nice to be on the list again though

APR stage 3 only trapping 104? Is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

I had stock IC, 101 temps plus high humidity. I had just put the stage 3 on the day before so I was working out the kinks.







If you look at my build, I have big brakes and run 19s with a stretched tire. My expectations werent that high on that particular day.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Congrats again Jeff. As soon as I saw the missed called instead of another text with 12.0 in it I knew you had done it.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I had stock IC, 101 temps plus high humidity. I had just put the stage 3 on the day before so I was working out the kinks.







If you look at my build, I have big brakes and run 19s with a stretched tire. My expectations werent that high on that particular day. 

i went 13.0 on 19s


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
i went 13.0 on 19s









were they stretched??


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
were they stretched??









225s over 8.5" rim


----------



## Acerxz (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me tonight, [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Acerxz)*

I know im not going to be on the list but just want some input. Last year i took my car to the track were i ran a [email protected] And that was with a 2.2 60ft. It was kinda hot that day so i was happy with the times i ran. That was also hot lapping the car i didnt let it cool down any. So i went to the track today in hopes of atleast running a low 14. The best pass of the day was a [email protected] and that was with a better 60ft 2.14. So why would the trap be soo much slower thats 4mph slowwer i know that the better launch will take some time off the big end but 4mph. I also went to the track a few weeks back and it was only trapping 93mph but i thought that was due to the high heat on that day. BTW the best trap for that time out was a 14.8. Any input on why the mph are soo much different. Could it be from a bad pcv? maybe a rip in the DV?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

updated twinkers time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for the REVO playas!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Bump for the REVO playas!









Ill be a player next month







then Maui 1/4 here i come


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

I hope to play soon also !


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_I hope to play soon also !

wed night i will prob run at etown if the weather is ok


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

New best time for me Can you update please and thanks...
GR8RYE - 13.722 @ 106.18 - GTI


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (gr8ryde)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Wow, these things really get into the 13's pretty easily.








Any hope w/ just an APR 93/Giac X, no spare/tools, low gas, and a good 60'? I'm thinkin it would be close.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Wow, these things really get into the 13's pretty easily.








Any hope w/ just an APR 93/Giac X, no spare/tools, low gas, and a good 60'? I'm thinkin it would be close.

With a fairly warm day with the track warm enough for grip, but not too hot where the engine doesn't perform as well, I can see it happening. Launches are key though. I know I can do better than the time in my signature, but 1st gear was all wheelspin in Stg 2.







I had a slight boost leak but all is well now that I have the Forge DV.


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

"Thanks JC


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (gr8ryde)*

Finaly made the list
[email protected]
Ill post the time sheet tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (IMAN973)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

new personal best [email protected] 1.79 60


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (TheBox)*

updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

hah i wish i was this fast, soon soon.. all in good time


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (emo_dubber)*











_Modified by IMAN973 at 2:40 PM 10-4-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

congrats on the 11.6 jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_









_Modified by IMAN973 at 2:40 PM 10-4-2008_


367MPH, now thats fast


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (emo_dubber)*

Yea i was flying








That's Island Drag for you


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (IMAN973)*

suprised you could get that much speed with as much as tires spin at island


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (emo_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo_dubber* »_

367MPH, now thats fast
















"Just saw that..... lol


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (gr8ryde)*

wow 367 MPH thats moving! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (99.5Rabbit)*

updated for jr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_updated for jr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 dizzzzzam. 11s on the APR Stg3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

New best for me, 13.625 @ 103.79mph.
thanks


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (gr8ryde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr8ryde* »_New best for me, 13.625 @ 103.79mph.
thanks










impressive for just stage 1


----------



## a4chris (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

fsi-kings car first pass at fixxfest 11.922 @ 126.83 and bogged 2nd


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (BALLIN-AUDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BALLIN-AUDI* »_fsi-kings car first pass at fixxfest 11.922 @ 126.83 and bogged 2nd

i will update it now, keep us posted if the et comes down, real nice mph what was the 60'


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

new pass [email protected] more coming highest mph 126.83


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (FSI-King)*

updated again for you greg, keep'em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowGTI00 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Any chance of extending the list beyond 20 spots?
The reason I ask is because there's been a lot of mid 13's popping up on GOLFMKV that aren't on the list, it might encourage more people to participate, and it would be nice to see what more people are running.
Maybe also have everyone who ran 13.99 or faster and wants to post their time? It'd be cool to see a ton of 13 sec stock turbo runs...


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Jeff i think you now need to update your own time !!! mmmmmhahahahah


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Damn you guys! lol


----------



## MKC7 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (APR M1)*

I take it Branman currently holds the fastest time on a STOCK turbo at 13.41?


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

"Thanks JC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As well new personal best time today..


_Modified by gr8ryde at 2:49 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (gr8ryde)*

My cars times from Fixx yesterday.
BFG drag radials.
Relevant mods:
Revo Stage 2 w/ settings at 8-5-9
GHL 3" TBE w/ resonator (heat wrapped)
Forge Intake (heat wrapped)
Forge DV
Forge TWINtercooler
Forge Short Shifter
BSH Stage 1 PCV
ECS Motor Mount Insert


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

updated for ya mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll get quite a few more passes in real soon.


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
impressive for just stage 1


Stage 1 program with stage 2 components… Stage 1 ½ maybe


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

New best for me, Left side.
Thanks










_Modified by gr8ryde at 1:14 AM 10-22-2008_

_Modified by gr8ryde at 1:15 AM 10-22-2008_


_Modified by gr8ryde at 2:30 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

What do you have done?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

MKV GTI 
13.578 @ 105.81mph
239whp 257tqu APR stg 2

Those are your power #'s & you trapped 105mph? wtf?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_MKV GTI 
13.578 @ 105.81mph
239whp 257tqu APR stg 2

Those are your power #'s & you trapped 105mph? wtf?

weather is a big factor this time a year i bet it is 40-50 degrees where he is, thats some good turbo weather


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

can i sign up with my time?
12.804 @ 106,8 mph
http://timeslip.hu/versenyfuta...58768
audi s3 2007 2000 tfsi



_Modified by nadir at 6:37 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_MKV GTI 
13.578 @ 105.81mph
239whp 257tqu APR stg 2

Those are your power #'s & you trapped 105mph? wtf?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Its possible though shocked myself to. Ran [email protected] on sunday at SNG. 93Oct, No Meth, Revo software. Mid 50's Ambient










_Modified by Noside at 6:52 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*

Noside, thats a good trap! Other than the stage2 bolt-ons you only have the KMD HPFP, right?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

Yes sir nothing out of the ordinary. Also running atmosphericaly with an HKS SSQV. So yea I guess venting atmospherically really does make you lose power


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Yes sir nothing out of the ordinary. Also running atmosphericaly with an HKS SSQV. So yea I guess venting atmospherically really does make you lose power
















...Cool!
I REALLY cant wait until REVO puts out its FP software so I can get my HPFP in.


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_What do you have done? 


APR stage 2 
Forge DV 
Euro Jet PVC valve
AEM full CAI
Snow Performance W/M 60x40 water, 
3" Euro jet down pipe into a Milltek 2.79” cat back system
and two sticker's
I run an open exhaust right off the down pipe at the track.
Stock 18" Rims & tires with 25 psi in them.
The tempuature that day was +8 in Toronto, Canada











_Modified by gr8ryde at 11:01 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_can i sign up with my time?
12.804 @ 106,8 mph
http://timeslip.hu/versenyfuta...58768
audi s3 2007 2000 tfsi


Looks like the first k04 posting in the 12's!


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_can i sign up with my time?
12.804 @ 106,8 mph
http://timeslip.hu/versenyfuta...58768
audi s3 2007 2000 tfsi
_Modified by nadir at 6:37 AM 10-22-2008_

"Nice run man.. GR8 60ft as well 



_Modified by gr8ryde at 11:10 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gr8ryde)*

new personal best again for me tonight, i will post the slip and change my time in the mourning








edit for the run down of the slip
R/t... .781
60'... 1.761
330... 4.946
1/8... 7.478
MPH... 97.79
1000... 9.642
1/4... 11.439
MPH... 126.33


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:26 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very impressive.


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best again for me tonight, i will post the slip and change my time in the mourning








edit for the run down of the slip
R/t... .781
60'... 1.761
330... 4.946
1/8... 7.478
MPH... 97.79
1000... 9.642
1/4... 11.439
MPH... 126.33

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:26 AM 10-25-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "Nice run JC. any lanch control / 2 step on your ryide?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gr8ryde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr8ryde* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "Nice run JC. any lanch control / 2 step on your ryide?









i have the WOTbox but my throttle body is f'd up so the launch control will not work because the car has almost zero throttle response but i still was using the flat shift function, i ordered a new throttle body today so if all goes as planned i will be back at island dragway next friday again and will have a functioning throttle body








that 1.76 sixty foot was bouncing off of my 8k rev limiter


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

damn guy!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best again for me tonight, i will post the slip and change my time in the mourning








edit for the run down of the slip
R/t... .781
60'... 1.761
330... 4.946
1/8... 7.478
MPH... 97.79
1000... 9.642
1/4... 11.439
MPH... 126.33

_Modified by [email protected] at 6:26 AM 10-25-2008_


nice time jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so tempted on going to the track and get myself out of #13 spot lol...Going to wait till after rods and 400wheel tune mid Nov. I think I'll be the first DSG 2.0T in the 12s. Twinkers I'm coming for ya! BTW...Got clamps on the WG hose! lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

never hurts to go practice before you have the 400hp file


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

true...I'm just paranoid with the rods. lol
I don't like the MBC either.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

use the stock n75 like revo and apr do it works great


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats the plan with the 400hp tune.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Man i gotta step my game up. Im barely hanging onto the top 10 spot. Nov 8th is gonna be my track day at cecil. Anyone local should come out. I am going all out that day. some weight reduction and possible race gas.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks like i'm going to go for a few runs on wednesday before our track closes for the season (friday)


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

damn that sucks. The track i go to pretty much stays open till it starts to snow...lol


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lucky


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_damn that sucks. The track i go to pretty much stays open till it starts to snow...lol

Speaking of snow. Just started 10 minutes ago here. 
You're a full bolt on stock turbo with a SB Stg 2 clutch right?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Speaking of snow. Just started 10 minutes ago here. 
You're a full bolt on stock turbo with a SB Stg 2 clutch right?

I dont have everything only the things that actually work







I really only have the main things needed. software/fuel pump/intake/exhaust. Those are the only go fast parts. Yep i sure do have a SB stg2


_Modified by Branman at 10:29 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
I dont have everything only the things that actually work







I really only have the main things needed. software/fuel pump/intake/exhaust. Those are the only go fast parts. Yep i sure do have a SB stg2

_Modified by Branman at 10:29 PM 10-26-2008_

Amazing what a HPFP and the lighter flywheel can do to the times and dyno numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: You've got the neuspeed throttle body pipe, VF dogbone, and the DR's.


_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 10:08 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Amazing what a HPFP and the lighter flywheel can do to the times and dyno numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: You've got the neuspeed throttle body pipe, VF dogbone, and the DR's.

_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 10:08 PM 10-26-2008_

Yep, those are some of the things that help at the track but I would say they actually add no real hp to the car. I hate that stupid sound pipe that was the main reason i got rid of it plus it cleans up the engine bay a little. I have a 3" exhaust that i call my noise pipe


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

using the lighter flywheel at the track makes it kinda harder to control the power since the motor revs quick which means it makes boost faster. These things are torque monsters and knocking off about 10lbs off the stock flywheel makes a huge difference. If the track is not prepped right its hard to keep traction in 2nd gear even after a healthy burnout with the DRs. Im sure my amateur 1/4 track driving skills dont help much either. I can shift fine its just hard to launch these cars. It def helps with the DRs though.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
Yep, those are some of the things that help at the track but I would say they actually add no real hp to the car. I hate that stupid sound pipe that was the main reason i got rid of it plus it cleans up the engine bay a little. I have a 3" exhaust that i call my noise pipe









Very nice. Yeah, you have the ATP DP to Autotech catback right? I know what you mean by noise pipe. Same setup and I love it.


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

tnx guys here is my favorite video








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdcEG97LjaY


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

please update


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

congratz Greg!!!!!!!!!
Is this on the 600whp tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_congratz Greg!!!!!!!!!
Is this on the 600whp tune?

yes


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

damn guy!


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Greg "WOW Nice run man.... 11.0 @ 131mph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_please update

















Nice man! but with a 100 additional horse you only gained 5mph? is it just me or does that not seem right? not hating, just wondering








nvm, just read the other thread and you're running of tire it seems.


_Modified by tdipower4me at 8:42 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
Nice man! but with a 100 additional horse you only gained 5mph? is it just me or does that not seem right? not hating, just wondering








nvm, just read the other thread and you're running of tire it seems.

_Modified by tdipower4me at 8:42 AM 11-27-2008_

correct, we have to throw 5th gear toward the end of the track which is killing the et and mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
Nice man! but with a 100 additional horse you only gained 5mph? is it just me or does that not seem right? not hating, just wondering








nvm, just read the other thread and you're running of tire it seems.

_Modified by tdipower4me at 8:42 AM 11-27-2008_

Take a look at the 1/8 mile mph we gained 8mph that shows a 100hp gain for sure, it a little hard to compare the runs since I am now having to throw 5th, on the average this car picks up 30mph on the big end we are working on a way to hold 4th till about 135.


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:01 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## L0UD0G (May 6, 2007)

I don't have a scan of the slip yet but...
13.659 @ 103.045 with a crappy 2.3 60'


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice time greg. knocking on the 10sec door


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Wow, thats smokin!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good work USP!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (L0UD0G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L0UD0G* »_I don't have a scan of the slip yet but...
13.659 @ 103.045 with a crappy 2.3 60'

That's 13.3 potential right there. Nice!


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:37 PM 11-29-2008_


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

10 sec gti







) nice 
good job


----------



## 2006vwgtipower (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (nadir)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to USP awsome time man cant wait to see u guys make it into the 10's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hitting the track this Friday night! Come on 12s!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Hitting the track this Friday night! Come on 12s!!!

Will you post regardless of what you get?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Will you post regardless of what you get?









Of course! Otherwise I would not have bumped this thread up!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

No hook tonight unfrotunatly. 
This was on the falcon azenis tires cause i did not have time to drive all the way back home from the dyno to get the drag radials...
First Run - 25psi
60' --- 2.501
330 ---6.133
1/8 --- 8.899
MPH --- 89.02
1000 --- 11.277
1/4 --- 13.275
MPH --- 111.92
Second Run - 27psi
60' --- 2.430
330 ---6.311
1/8 --- 9.147
MPH --- 87.97
1000 --- 11.552
1/4 --- 13.563
MPH --- 111.65
Third Run 27psi (Removed Spare and let Turbomatic drive. He missed 2nd but still got the better run for the night!)
60' --- 2.324
330 ---6.018
1/8 --- 8.818
MPH --- 88.29
1000 --- 11.208
1/4 --- *13.222*
MPH --- 110.75

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:12 PM 12-12-2008_


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 10:23 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Lou....how come you don't run slicks? You have potential to be in the lower 12's.....


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Lou....how come you don't run slicks? You have potential to be in the lower 12's..... 

I would need to get smaller brakes. 
Without the HPA TCU flash for a 4700 launch controll, I would not bother with slicks. Definatly low 12 with those. 
I'll see how the drag radials do maybee next week Wed or Friday.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Wow, I can't believe I'm still on there. I ran that time back in 06 lol...
Soon as I get my car back from APR I'll be sure to move back up the ranks a little








Looks like the DSG's are really starting to shine. Cars that are trapping the same as I was with slower 60 ft times are _still_ managing to ET quicker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 9:51 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
I would need to get smaller brakes. 
Without the HPA TCU flash for a 4700 launch controll, I would not bother with slicks. Definatly low 12 with those. 
I'll see how the drag radials do maybee next week Wed or Friday. 

you could still try to run slicks and just play with the tire pressure to get the best launch. look into 16" CCW for drag wheels that can fit over the stock gti brakes. i dsicovered them on the amg forums as they have the same problem, back brakes are 4piston and are too big. 
look into ccw


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

I did not know they made 16" slicks. A quick search and I see a few brands to choose from. That would be lots of fun. 
Lets see how the drag radials do on Friday. 
Going again Friday for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I did not know they made 16" slicks. A quick search and I see a few brands to choose from. That would be lots of fun. 
Lets see how the drag radials do on Friday. 
Going again Friday for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

drag radials will help but you will still leave a lot on the table. need slicks on a fwd. 
good luck on friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Slips will be posted on Monday when I can scan them...
Only got two runs in tonight but they were my best two runs EVER! Broke some records today for the quickest and fastest DSG 2.0T. ? I think so. 
I want to thank the entire crew at Euro Technik and especially Dave and Gabe for all of the hard work, and long hours you guys have dedicated to get me here. 
I am running the same software flash I got in the beginning pre-rods. 
Software Tuned by Mike Z @ Unitronic for 22psi / 93Octane (no meth)
First Run (25psi / 104 Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.267
330 --- 5.755
1/8 --- 8.506
MPH -- 89.71
1000 -- 10.867
1/4 --- 12.848
MPH --- 113.00
Second Run -- No change (25psi / 104 Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.298
330 --- 5.761
1/8 --- 8.462
MPH -- 91.33
1000 -- 10.783
1/4 --- 12.734
MPH --- 114.36
Thanks to everyone else that showed up and gave your support!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Once you drop that 60' you'll be seeing low 12's no problem


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Slips will be posted on Monday when I can scan them...
Only got two runs in tonight but they were my best two runs EVER! Broke some records today for the quickest and fastest DSG 2.0T. ? I think so. 
I want to thank the entire crew at Euro Technik and especially Dave and Gabe for all of the hard work, and long hours you guys have dedicated to get me here. 
I am running the same software flash I got in the beginning pre-rods. 
Software Tuned by Mike Z @ Unitronic for 22psi / 93Octane (no meth)
First Run (25psi / 104 Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.267
330 --- 5.755
1/8 --- 8.506
MPH -- 89.71
1000 -- 10.867
1/4 --- 12.848
MPH --- 113.00
Second Run -- No change (25psi / 104 Octane (no meth)
60' --- 2.298
330 --- 5.761
1/8 --- 8.462
MPH -- 91.33
1000 -- 10.783
1/4 --- 12.734
MPH --- 114.36
Thanks to everyone else that showed up and gave your support! 


Exactly.







THe only way IMO is slicks and/or higher launch controll. 
Just in case anyone was wondering what kind of race fuel I used. 
It was Sunoco 260 GT Plus (blue)


















_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:13 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

up to date


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Amazing times guys.








I also run the Sunoco 104 octane in the Corrado. [email protected] @10psi.


_Modified by slc92 at 12:13 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (slc92)*

better yet VP makes 109 oct unleaded which is what i run , i get less timing pull with the vp fuel vs sunoco
MOTORSPORT 109
Produces more power than any other unleaded fuel. Recommended for higher boost applications with CRs up to 11:1 or naturally aspirated engines up to 13:1. Excellent in crate engine applications. Fueled 2-time World Jet Ski Champion, David Sellés. 
Color: Clear 
Oxygenated: Yes 
Motor Octane 101 
Research Octane: 109 
R+M/2: 105 
Specific Gravity: .722 at 60° F 



_Modified by TheBox at 1:02 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_better yet VP makes 109 oct unleaded which is what i run , i get less timing pull with the vp fuel vs sunoco
MOTORSPORT 109
Produces more power than any other unleaded fuel. Recommended for higher boost applications with CRs up to 11:1 or naturally aspirated engines up to 13:1. Excellent in crate engine applications. Fueled 2-time World Jet Ski Champion, David Sellés. 
Color: Clear 
Oxygenated: Yes 
Motor Octane 101 
Research Octane: 109 
R+M/2: 105 
Specific Gravity: .722 at 60° F 
_Modified by TheBox at 1:02 PM 12-20-2008_

The R+M/2 aka the Anti-Knock Index (AKI) method is what is used all over the U.S. to rate fuel and is what you see everyday at your normal gas station. Since the R+M/2 value for the VP "109" is 105, it is only 1 octane point higher than the Sunoco 104 using the AKI method. In Europe, they typically reference the RON method which would be 109 octane for both VP 109 and Sunoco 260 GT Plus. To compare to your everday fuel, stick to the R+M/2 aka AKI method. 
FYI: We have been using Sunoco 260 GT for our 100 octane (AKI) tuning for some time now.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ya I was not about to buy a 5 gallon drum for $80. 
VP MS 109 is about $80 for 5 gallons. (no option but to buy in 5 gallon drums)
Sunoco 260 GT Plus was about $50 for 5. (You can bring your own tank and buy what you want/need).



_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 12:46 PM 12-20-2008_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

just personal preference. I am not a fan of sunoco. VP has alawys given me better numbers in my opinion. ill have to get my dyno sheets with the two different fuels. but they were on differnet days with idntical temps.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

don't get me wrong. If it's that good then it's worth the investment. esp if you are inching into 11s or 10s.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

slips for the record. . .


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice time lou. there is still alot left on the table man ....


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_nice time lou. there is still alot left on the table man ....
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Definatly a low 12 / high 11 opportunity. HPA flash and slicks are calling my name.


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Great times, Lou!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Definatly a low 12 / high 11 opportunity. HPA flash and slicks are calling my name. 
 get slicks and play with air pressure in them, do not make it to low maybe 22-25PSI and you'll be at the 2.0 which will give you a great 1/4 mile time. thing is if you do get the HPA flash and launch hard at 5.5k , i think you'll be replacing clutchpacks more often then you'd like to...


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

*up*

me new time ;







12.4







still on k04 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: up (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_me new time ;







12.4







still on k04 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


DETAILS!!! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_i think you'll be replacing clutchpacks more often then you'd like to...
 
Mark if Lou goes for the Stage 3R HPA upgrade that increase line pressure to the clutch packs also he maybe good .







Bob.G
Stage 3R – Stage 2 + higher TQ limit ,clutch engagement optimization, “D” mode reprogrammed for a sportier street feel
A MUST if you have 400hp +Intended for modified FI applications, we have revamped the clutch engagement curve to allow better grip with the OEM clutches or our aftermarket upgraded versions. The TQ limits that the DSG will accept have been increased. The D mode remaps the shift point for round town driving. No longer will the DSG shift through all 6 gears under 35MPH. With heavy power modes, the resulting kick downs are very abusive on the gearbox and erode the initial impact of the power band when looking to overtake.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: up (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_me new time ;







12.4







still on k04 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

nice work nadir, can you let me get the details of the run [email protected] i wanna be accurate when i update you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Mark if Lou goes for the Stage 3R HPA upgrade that increase line pressure to the clutch packs also he maybe good .







Bob.G
Stage 3R – Stage 2 + higher TQ limit ,clutch engagement optimization, “D” mode reprogrammed for a sportier street feel
A MUST if you have 400hp +Intended for modified FI applications, we have revamped the clutch engagement curve to allow better grip with the OEM clutches or our aftermarket upgraded versions. The TQ limits that the DSG will accept have been increased. The D mode remaps the shift point for round town driving. No longer will the DSG shift through all 6 gears under 35MPH. With heavy power modes, the resulting kick downs are very abusive on the gearbox and erode the initial impact of the power band when looking to overtake. 


hey bob! i am honestly not to familiar with the dsg upgrades available from them.....i would assume the clutchpacks would need to be upgraded as well.....from what i remember arin telling me when he was researching it. BT DSG is def fun though








how is your car running?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

clutch packs should be upgraded beyond 425 crank hp.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lou, take pictures of the install!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]APR* »_Lou, take pictures of the install!









For sure first thing is the DSG flash. Hopefully by Spring I'll have that done.







Santa has not delivered. I have been a bad boy this year.








Will wait on Spec and HPA to release their product in January. 
LSD will definitely have to go in if I do this.


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

reaction time 0.957 ---- 60 ft 1.729 ---- 1/4 et 12.497 @ ----- km/h 176.0 
it was logged with http://www.race-technology.com...2.jpg
here in romania we dont have a location when we can see the times ... but soon i will travel to hungary to make it officiali 
i belive the time is correct becouse wen i was to king of europe i was testing my tiket time with this little gps+gtech little toy







and was the same the track hight speed was a little bit higher but not to 172 on the tiket and 170,5 on the gps 
btw tnx for the undersanding








p.s. sorry for my bad english


_Modified by nadir at 10:41 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tomorrow night...look out for the goods. 
104 oct, DSG HPA Flash, 25psi, APR IC. 
Low 12s? High 11s? I think YES!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

good luck tonight louis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope i get to move you into the 11's tonight!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
VP MS 109 is about $80 for 5 gallons. (no option but to buy in 5 gallon drums)
Sunoco 260 GT Plus was about $50 for 5. (You can bring your own tank and buy what you want/need).


Shop in our complex (builds dirt and road stock car chassis') has VP MS 109 for about 9.50 a gallon pumped into your containers, surprised they are charging 50% more for it near you.
Same place has M1 methanol for 4 bucks a gallon pumped into your containers. Only way I could beat that price would be a 55 gallon drum, which would take me a looong time to go through.

When the Southeast was out of fuel a few months back apparently myself and some guy with a Camaro from Atlanta were the only two coming in to get the 109. It was 5 bucks a gallon for 87 and you had to wait an hour to get it, 9.50 for 109 and no wait was worth it







.. The guys at the shop were quite amused though since they really only do race car stuff.

congrats on the new times lou!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm going to check the price again on MS 109. Maybee it went down. Otherwise Sunoco Blue 104 it is. 
Thanks guys! I'll keep you posted late tonight when I come back home.


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Go Lou!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see the number Lous... I won't be able to get anything up until april...







Season isn't starting until then... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Lou.........where the f' are you!!!!!!!!! o by the way after maxing my fuel system out at 500whp i figured out tonight how to get much much more fuel...dyno's will happen shortly


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Absolutly nasty cold night! 45 degrees at the track and launch was horible. Need to get used to the new LC. 
Noticed every time it's super cold at the track the launch is worse. 
Could not get any gas out of the tank so I was running little over 1/2 tank 93 oct and added 3 gal of 104. 
Nyways [email protected] w/2.45 60'
[email protected] < This run I engaged the water/meth and that was a big mistake. Since I upped the injection pressure it looks like I was spraying too much or running too high of octane. Boost would not go beyond 11psi on this run. (start 7psi / full 19)
Leasons learned. I also data logged that 14.2 run so I am currious to see what was going on. 
I do have a dyno day tomorrow so we will see what numbers this beast is putting down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:44 PM 1-16-2009_


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:48 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Louis call me next time I'll try and make it, might have a new file by then. still will need to barrow the DR's after you make your runs


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 10:10 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

nasty cold, i woke up this mourning and my mfd showed -4 degrees lol, think the launch control is high enough you can use slicks and get the car to do a nice burnout with the ebrake up to heat them up? i know on slicks with the 3071 i was launching the car with the wotbox at 5800rpm building like 7psi


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

HPA has launch control set at 5K but no more stupid kick down button can have better control of throttle how much can I get some small breaks for? slicks 26x8 or 24.5x8 thats the only thing that's really kept me off the track. maybe someone will trade my GLI brakes for there rabbit ones


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

I guess I'll have to take them 328mm stoptechs off







Also I better stay a couple tenths behind Lou he's been a great freind helped me get HPA to FL and is helping to find someone that would like to run my VF hardware. Not very many people would offer to let u use there wheels and bring the shop jack to the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hell some people don't even return my calls like I'm some kind of clingy ex-girl freind


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I guess I'll have to take them 328mm stoptechs off







Also I better stay a couple tenths behind Lou he's been a great freind helped me get HPA to FL and is helping to find someone that would like to run my VF hardware. Not very many people would offer to let u use there wheels and bring the shop jack to the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hell some people don't even return my calls like I'm some kind of clingy ex-girl freind









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you still fit a 17" rim? I may just sell you my DRs so I can get slicks. Lets wait for a good date that isn't freezing. I think 70-75 degrees is perfect.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just ask lou how my car launches I left a peg leg strip of rubber across the 1552 parking lot







Marcel was smiling ear to ear when he seen all rubber in the parking lot







So I'm sure with the right tires it should launch pretty well.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

that would be cool lets do it now so the cars are ready! you know in Fl it's 40 one day 80 the next. I know Chris has been tryng really hard to get my new file. But I can't seem to find him maybe he's been kid napped and forced to awnser anoying customer service calls 24/7/365








I really need to put slicks but if you can sell me yours for cheap that will work untill REVO smuggles my race file out of the UK









_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 7:23 AM 1-17-2009_


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 7:48 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_that would be cool lets do it now so the cars are ready! you know in Fl it's 40 one day 80 the next. I know Chris has been tryng really hard to get my new file. But I can't seem to find him maybe he's been kid napped








I really need to put slicks but if you can sell me yours for cheap that will work untill Chris smuggles my race file out of the UK









_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 7:23 AM 1-17-2009_


These ... ASA 17" wheels ... (These are sold out)








wrapped with these BFG g-force t/a drag radial 225/45/17








Wheels and tires used on 6 total passes. Still has lots more in them. 
Everything cost me $580 new. Sent you an IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

you could also get a pair of motorcycle slicks to fit on the 17's.
the evo guys do that... but on all 4 corners LOL


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_you could also get a pair of motorcycle slicks to fit on the 17's.
the evo guys do that... but on all 4 corners LOL

Great idea! I saw one like that last night and wondered what that was. 
Edit: I don't think that's safe.










_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:58 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Great idea! I saw one like that last night and wondered what that was. 
Edit: I don't think that's safe.









_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:58 AM 1-17-2009_

the big power guys like awdmotorsports and buschur racing use them with no issues and trap right around 140-150 mph. i'd say you'd be good to go.

i wouldn't worry about it at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
was the evo last night silver? if so, he just ran a 10.93 @125 stock turbo


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*









my new quarter mile time on BFG Drag Radials... more importantly, look at that trap speed!!! 106 on a stock turbo!!! in an A3!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

thats a nice time !


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome time!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

damn nice run, looks like i gotta step my game up


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*

nice work, i have a feeling by the end of this season all top 20 cars will be into the 12's and i bet their will be 3 to 4 cars this season into the 10's, (me, greg, tapp, jr, maybe even a Lou if he digs deeper into his pockets







)


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

I feel left out now. Looks like I'll be doing the stage 3r dsg flash and the clutch. And mabye I'll finally install my meth kit thats been taking up space in my closet for the last 9 months.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice work, i have a feeling by the end of this season all top 20 cars will be into the 12's and i bet their will be 3 to 4 cars this season into the 10's, (me, greg, tapp, jr, maybe even a Lou if he digs deeper into his pockets







)

I hope i might dip into the 12s on the stocker. Im going BT either way but I wanna give it a shot.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
I hope i might dip into the 12s on the stocker. Im going BT either way but I wanna give it a shot.









Weight reduction? IIRC there is a guy in the Chicago area that had a Mk4 Jetta on stock turbo and he ran a high 12 or low 13. 



_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 12:41 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice work, i have a feeling by the end of this season all top 20 cars will be into the 12's and i bet their will be 3 to 4 cars this season into the 10's, (me, greg, tapp, jr, maybe even a Lou if he digs deeper into his pockets







)

I got a inside deal with HPA in order to get the DSG the respect it deserves and long as REVO is on board we will be good to go, Untill the tune and tranny are ready I will not be changing brakes and going to slicks. until then going to the track with Lou and running on his DR's


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice work, i have a feeling by the end of this season all top 20 cars will be into the 12's and i bet their will be 3 to 4 cars this season into the 10's, (me, greg, tapp, jr, maybe even a Lou if he digs deeper into his pockets







)

I'll be happy if I break into 11s. Ya'll can keep going.








What pockets? Money never gets into the pockets! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

JC this format may clean it up a bit:
xx.) [email protected] - xxx - xxx - xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - thebox 
04.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - Tapp
05.) [email protected] - S3_ - DSG - nadir
06.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - Lou_Y2mk5
07.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - APR
08.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - prodigymb
09.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - twinkers
10.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - VF-Engineering/GIAC
11.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - Branman
12.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - Turb0matic
13.) [email protected] - A3_ - xxx - LEWXCORE
14.) [email protected] - TT_ - xxx - Stasis Engineering
15.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - gr8ryde
16.) [email protected] - GLI - xxx - ChicagoGLI
17.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - redGTI
18.) [email protected] - xxx - xxx - LOUDOG 
19.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - jamdub
20.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - mi[email protected]

We could even get really nutty and add colors!










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:04 PM 1-25-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_JC this format may clean it up a bit:
xx.) [email protected] - xxx - xxx - xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - thebox 
04.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - Tapp
05.) [email protected] - S3_ - DSG - nadir
06.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - Lou_Y2mk5
07.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - APR
08.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - prodigymb
09.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - twinkers
10.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - VF-Engineering/GIAC
11.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - Branman
12.) [email protected] - GTI - *DSG* - Turb0matic
13.) [email protected] - A3_ - xxx - LEWXCORE
14.) [email protected] - TT_ - xxx - Stasis Engineering
15.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - gr8ryde
16.) [email protected] - GLI - xxx - ChicagoGLI
17.) [email protected] - GTI - *6MT* - redGTI
18.) [email protected] - xxx - xxx - LOUDOG 
19.) [email protected] - GTI - *DSG* - jamdub
20.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - [email protected]

We could even get really nutty and add colors!









_Modified by [email protected] at 1:04 PM 1-25-2009_

I like this! Added some known tranny info for some of those guys.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

sounds good to me, format changed!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks good!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I've been kicked off the list! Arin, go drive my car down a track quickly








On a serious note, this format does look much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_I've been kicked off the list! Arin, go drive my car down a track quickly








On a serious note, this format does look much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Get the intercooler and some new tires/wheels first!


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Does meth count as cheating or do I have just have to squash 13.41 without it first to get the quickest stock turbo 2.0t?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*

Hmmmmm....
I think I just might be heading to Atco on Sunday with my DR's, Laptop, SPS Select+ & a few jugs of 100 octane. Do they sell Race Gas @ Atco? If so I won't have to bring it with me. 
If the stars are in alignment & the sun is shining just right... maybe I'll make the list.


_Modified by rippie74 at 4:44 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Get the intercooler and some new tires/wheels first!

haha, yeah those tires can't be safe








I'll get that intercooler eventually


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 2:59 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Does meth count as cheating or do I have just have to squash 13.41 without it first to get the quickest stock turbo 2.0t?









Meth is not cheating! It's an intercooler!
How you get down the track is up to you.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Meth is not cheating! It's an intercooler!
How you get down the track is up to you.










Just a few more weeks then. The car is going to VW for its 2nd tranny rebuild as soon as the weather gets above 30* so I can pull all my current parts off of it. While doing so everything is getting cleaned and also have a few new tricks up my sleeve








O and traction shouldn't be an issue this year with 255 NT-01 DR's right


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*

Are any cars in the top 20 K04? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_Are any cars in the top 20 K04? Thanks!

yeah #5
i guess we should add what turbo was used also i will try to do my best with that, if someone sees one that is wrong let me know and i will change is asap


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:28 AM 1-30-2009_


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah #5
i guess we should add what turbo was used also i will try to do my best with that, if someone sees one that is wrong let me know and i will change is asap


Awesome, gives me some hope. My goal is to make the list this year, on a K04. The K04 is on w/ fueling & giac tune. We made some good whp #'s, but just working now on fine tuning it. Putting a new clutch on (SB3) have all the bells & whistles in place & will start making runs come spring. I used to take my pro-street S-10 to maple grove & my car seems up to the challenge of a high 12 sec run? I know it usually come's down to tires/psi What do you think some of the better local tracks are to run (anyone?) as I've only been to maple grove. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_
Awesome, gives me some hope. My goal is to make the list this year, on a K04. The K04 is on w/ fueling & giac tune. We made some good whp #'s, but just working now on fine tuning it. Putting a new clutch on (SB3) have all the bells & whistles in place & will start making runs come spring. I used to take my pro-street S-10 to maple grove & my car seems up to the challenge of a high 12 sec run? I know it usually come's down to tires/psi What do you think some of the better local tracks are to run (anyone?) as I've only been to maple grove. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how far are you from etown or island dragway?
i would be more than happy to lend you a hand and putting that k04 into the mid 12's consistantly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm not to far from englishtown & I usually go there for show n go's. I'm gonna have the new clutch put on in march, then I'll IM you to find out when you'll be there. I know your a nice guy & remember talking with you awhile back when I was considering turbo upgrades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

sounds good, keep me posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
how far are you from etown or island dragway?
i would be more than happy to lend you a hand and putting that k04 into the mid 12's consistantly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bah Island is on the bottom of my list when it comes to good strips JC. Also Island would be a hike for him to get up to compared to e-town. 
I'll be at E town just about every friday this year as well running or not with my girl friends brothers running there mustangs in the 750 class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been trying to get them to let me do a pass so I can feel what its like to trap 180mph










_Modified by Noside at 1:02 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noside)*

i ran my best time at island lol, i hate going to etown it is about and 1 hour 20 minute ride from my house...island is about 12 minutes haha


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i ran my best time at island lol, i hate going to etown it is about and 1 hour 20 minute ride from my house...island is about 12 minutes haha

yea its the opposite for me e-town >10 mins islan over an hour especially after work sitting in traffic all the way up there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_ 
I've been trying to get them to let me do a pass so I can feel what its like to trap 180mph









_Modified by Noside at 1:02 PM 1-30-2009_

You'll need a NHRA drivers license for that


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

What gear will I need at e-town, I know at the grove I just wore a motorcycle full-face with a dot sticker & jeans







Also JC any other parts you feel I'll need for some decent runs, from a performance view? I'll be running with:
18x8 oz wheels
235/40/18 bfg g-force ta/kdw
H&R cup kit
AWE K04 
AWE hpfp
AWE tbe/dv
bsh stage 2 pcv
S3 injectors/IC
vf ss
sb stage 3 clutch
stoptech bbk 328x28
abd fenderwell intake
weight reduced, etc...
I'm also considering w/m, so I can run on a 100 oct. profile, but is it worth it since I already have a upgraded ic? My very last dyno I made 320whp.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_What gear will I need at e-town, I know at the grove I just wore a motorcycle full-face with a dot sticker & jeans







Also JC any other parts you feel I'll need for some decent runs, from a performance view? I'll be running with:
18x8 oz wheels
235/40/18 bfg g-force ta/kdw
H&R cup kit
AWE K04 
AWE hpfp
AWE tbe/dv
bsh stage 2 pcv
S3 injectors/IC
vf ss
sb stage 3 clutch
stoptech bbk 328x28
abd fenderwell intake
weight reduced, etc...
I'm also considering w/m, so I can run on a 100 oct. profile, but is it worth it since I already have a upgraded ic? My very last dyno I made 320whp.

ditch the 18" wheels......they will get you nowhere. to run at englishtown you will need a fire jacket since you upgraded your turbo. and a fullface helmet for the time you will be running.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
ditch the 18" wheels......they will get you nowhere. to run at englishtown you will need a fire jacket since you upgraded your turbo. and a fullface helmet for the time you will be running.

i would just tell them you are stock turbo since you can't just look at it and tell the difference unless you actually know what you are looking at, so just a helmet would be good enough, i would deff use the 100oct file if you have it available to you and if you are looking for best et get rabbit brakes and we can use my 24.5" slicks


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would just tell them you are stock turbo since you can't just look at it and tell the difference unless you actually know what you are looking at, so just a helmet would be good enough, i would deff use the 100oct file if you have it available to you and if you are looking for best et get rabbit brakes and we can use my 24.5" slicks

definitely E-town inspection is a joke. long pants and a schnell approved helmet youll be good.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would just tell them you are stock turbo since you can't just look at it and tell the difference unless you actually know what you are looking at, so just a helmet would be good enough, i would deff use the 100oct file if you have it available to you and if you are looking for best et get rabbit brakes and we can use my 24.5" slicks

OK, I have the helmet so I'm good & I'll tell them stock turbo







I guess your slicks are on a 15" wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

yeah they are 24.5x8.5x15


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah they are 24.5x8.5x15

OK, thanks for all the input & I will contact you come warmer weather. I won't be doing spring show n go on 4/5/09 , but I'll be going to the blowneuroz show on the same date, if you want to come? When do you feel you'll star making runs? April?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*

i will be at show n go, however i will be running 2 mk5's on the drag strip this season and one mk5 .:R on the road course i don't know which car i will have on which track day







tough life huh???


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will be at show n go, however i will be running 2 mk5's on the drag strip this season and one mk5 .:R on the road course i don't know which car i will have on which track day







tough life huh???









Yeah, times are tough for you? Ok, I'll try to be ready by april! Thanks


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Hey all
Just had my first run at a drag strip today, Santa Pod in the UK
It was snowing most of the day, 1 degrees C ambient temp but I did manage the following with my DSG Edition 30 (K04) Mk5 GTI..
60ft - 2.50* 
330ft - 6.02
1/8 ET - 8.73
1/8 MPH - 92.45
1000' ET - 10.98
1/4 ET - 12.98
1/4 MPH - 118.60
(* DSG launch was not working this time, I had been recording 2.3's all day prior)
I think this puts me as the fastest GTI in the UK, and possibly the fastest time recorded for a K04 GTI??
Check out my build thread for the car here..
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/fo...679.0
Jonny
Jonny


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (jonnyc23)*

lmao. It was snowing and the track is open? Not bad times at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd be lucky to get a 3.0 60' if it was snowing.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Hey all
Just had my first run at a drag strip today, Santa Pod in the UK
It was snowing most of the day, 1 degrees C ambient temp but I did manage the following with my DSG Edition 30 (K04) Mk5 GTI..
60ft - 2.50* 
330ft - 6.02
1/8 ET - 8.73
1/8 MPH - 92.45
1000' ET - 10.98
1/4 ET - 12.98
1/4 MPH - 118.60
(* DSG launch was not working this time, I had been recording 2.3's all day prior)
I think this puts me as the fastest GTI in the UK, and possibly the fastest time recorded for a K04 GTI??
Check out my build thread for the car here..
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/fo...679.0
Jonny
Jonny

That's amazing Jonny! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (g60_corrado_91)*

No, sorry.. there wasn't snow on the track.. But for sure the conditions were far from perfect lol..
Thanks Lou, GT3071R time I think..


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (jonnyc23)*

Perfectly amazing.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_What gear will I need at e-town, I know at the grove I just wore a motorcycle full-face with a dot sticker & jeans







Also JC any other parts you feel I'll need for some decent runs, from a performance view? I'll be running with:
18x8 oz wheels
235/40/18 bfg g-force ta/kdw
H&R cup kit
AWE K04 
AWE hpfp
AWE tbe/dv
bsh stage 2 pcv
S3 injectors/IC
vf ss
sb stage 3 clutch
stoptech bbk 328x28
abd fenderwell intake
weight reduced, etc...
I'm also considering w/m, so I can run on a 100 oct. profile, but is it worth it since I already have a upgraded ic? My very last dyno I made 320whp.

Unless you're running 9's I wouldn't worry about extra gear, just bring a helmet & jeans & your good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by rippie74 at 1:27 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

my car is not DSG i have 6MT


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

sweet I'm up there.
You can put it up as a 6MT if you really want to be anal







O


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

that is a ridiculously high trap for a k04.... makes me want one...


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_my car is not DSG i have 6MT










I'm getting a new clutch this saturday. I should be able to pull mid 13's now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

What setting did you finally find to work the best on your car?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rippie74)*

install on sat!!


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (TheBox)*

What are you installing?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_What are you installing?

Yes JR please tell us inquiring mind want to know







You still got that 62/62?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

You will all have to wait to see, lets just say that at 27psi the GT2871 makes a lot of power!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_You will all have to wait to see, lets just say that at 27psi the GT2871 makes a lot of power!!!!!!!

no more than 35psi with my HTA3586







their will be a need to keep an eye on FFE's dyno very shortly i have a complete new setup for this season starting with the new Eurojet turbo kit







and FFE fuel system good for 1000+hp


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:06 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no more than 35psi with my HTA3586







their will be a need to keep an eye on FFE's dyno very shortly i have a complete new setup for this season starting with the new Eurojet turbo kit







and FFE fuel system good for 1000+hp















...Want to install my APR FP again?...hahaha!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

We had our TT at the Santa Pod event Johnnyc23 was at, just keep forgetting to post up. Also a customers car we just finished tuning which was an S3 with a GT30 who does not post here running very well. (customer was driving)
Our TT:
08 TT 2.0t FSI DSG (FWD)
S3 K04
US spec KO4 tuning
Stock airbox
RS4 injectors
Autotech Fuel pump
Forge Twintercooler (I think)
Milltek turbo back I believe
street tires 
97ron shell vpower (basically US 93)

60ft 2.2656
330 5.7713
1/8 8.5692
mph 88.30
1000 10.9062
1/4 12.989
mph 113.24
Andy's S3
Audi S3 2.0t FSI 6mt (AWD)
ATP GT3017R kit
Revo stage III "street" software
RS4 injectors
Autotech pump
Forge Twintercooler
street tires
Single mass flywheel with uknown clutch
don't know what catback (ATP downpipe from kit)
97ron shell vpower ( again US 93)
60ft 2.0577
330 5.5078
1/8 8.3480
mph 86.17
1000 10.6830
1/4 12.7101
mph 114.58
Also had a 13.1 pass which was its best mph of 117. 
Video of Andy vs Johnny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
Only 4 cars were running 12s that day all were on Revo software, the 4th after Johnny, our TT and Andy's S3 was one of our dealers 1.8t TT with a 2871r.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A 113mph trap with a K04 and basic bolt-ons? Thats really impressive. Makes me reconsider the K04.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

johnyc23 was trapping 118/119 with an edition 30 (KO4) on our stage II+ software and basic bolt ons.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_johnyc23 was trapping 118/119 with an edition 30 (KO4) on our stage II+ software and basic bolt ons. 

I saw that but I dont know how accurate that track is because I never seen ANY K04 trap more than 113mph. 118/119 is GT30 territory.
I hope its true so I can save some cash with a K04 kit and get that awesome K04 Revo software.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very true man... That bad boy flows like a Fire hose!!! lol ill post my dyno sheet next week.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no more than 35psi with my HTA3586







their will be a need to keep an eye on FFE's dyno very shortly i have a complete new setup for this season starting with the new Eurojet turbo kit







and FFE fuel system good for 1000+hp

_Modified by [email protected] at 7:06 AM 2-20-2009_

Holy sh!t


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

santapod is an FIA approved track, so the equipment is up to FIA standards.....it's not going to be far off, i can vouch for jonny's times and speeds that car is simply awsome








that was also andys (3071 S3) frist time on the strip, so we expect times will increase over time.....especially if the clutch will stop slipping!
Hi all BTW!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Video of Andy vs Johnny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page

Who 'Breukk' a transmission at the end of the video?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Who 'Breukk' a transmission at the end of the video?

One of the other cars you can clearly hear running after our cars ran....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One of the other cars you can clearly hear running after our cars ran....

I assume you assume I was assuming it was one of your cars? I just liked the word 'breukk'.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I assume you assume I was assuming it was one of your cars? I just liked the word 'breukk'.









The only car that blew anything that day was a ford foucs rs that blew a driveshaft just after that, the guy was launching at some silly rpm and was ignoring all wheelhop......his own fault for driving the thing like an idiot!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (revo carl)*

Welcome, glad to see one of the UK guys here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Just hit the track today. It was a great morning to run. I will post a slip when my camera charges and I also have video of the run that will be on youtube tomorrow. My best of the day was a [email protected]







. I was really going for a 12sec pass but I will take what I can get. Oh and im on the stock ko3 still


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Just hit the track today. It was a great morning to run. I will post a slip when my camera charges and I also have video of the run that will be on youtube tomorrow. My best of the day was a [email protected]







. I was really going for a 12sec pass but I will take what I can get. Oh and im on the stock ko3 still










Damn dude, that is moving... Are you running drag radials now? Update that sig!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

yep bfg DRs I am still working on the launch as its my third time out with them on.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

video is uploading as i type this, so hopefully it wont be long till i can post it.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwNXeep4jfc
Bam! 


_Modified by Branman at 6:40 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Branman)*

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Thats what I said LOL


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations! What was the 60' ?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Thank you. i would have to check the slip for the exact number but i think it was like a 1.98


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

Holy **** man. I think that makes you the fastest stock turbo'd GTI out there. (K03 stock at least, obviously ED30s and what not have an advantage).
At the end of the video, I heard someone say "He slapped that American..."











_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 6:13 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

good ear...lol ill have to watch again i didnt hear that.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_good ear...lol ill have to watch again i didnt hear that.

Yeah, right at 1:01.
I can't wait to see the time slip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Yeah, right at 1:01.
I can't wait to see the time slip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2
That's a really nice trap speed too for just stage 2+. I don't remember, do you run W/M?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*

IIRC he doesn't. Everything but that. Still an insane trap though. One of the guys with the GT28 turbo only trapped a little higher.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_IIRC he doesn't. Everything but that. Still an insane trap though. One of the guys with the GT28 turbo only trapped a little higher.


I wish next friday would be here already hah.
I'm assuming the car was stripped out. I know mine will be. Too bad I don't have any DR's though quite yet =/


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
I wish next friday would be here already hah.
I'm assuming the car was stripped out. I know mine will be. Too bad I don't have any DR's though quite yet =/

Yeah I wish it would maintain 60 degrees here. Oh well.
And I was looking at his old thread and he was not weight reduced, just a 1/4 tank of fuel. I'm trying to figure out where the extra couple mph came from assuming everything was the same, but I suppose the weather could make that much of a difference and then a better launch too.

What clutch do you have gtiiiiiiii?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769580


_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 10:36 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
Yeah I wish it would maintain 60 degrees here. Oh well.
And I was looking at his old thread and he was not weight reduced, just a 1/4 tank of fuel. I'm trying to figure out where the extra couple mph came from assuming everything was the same, but I suppose the weather could make that much of a difference and then a better launch too.

What clutch do you have gtiiiiiiii?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3769580

_Modified by g60_corrado_91 at 10:36 PM 3-7-2009_

Stock clutch








Just got home from uh the local "get together"
Just gonna say that I humbled an evo x, cayman s, a 7 series, and a carrera 4.










_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 11:16 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes this was the first time I did any weight reduction in a desperate attempt at a 12s pass lol. I basically took the seats out and spare. A good friend of mine bought me 15 gallons of ms109 for watching his r32 while he was in iraq. I was waiting till i had the time to get a reflash done to get the 100 octane program from apr. I still dont have it done but just figured it couldnt hurt to throw some in there. I am not sure how much it changed considering I was still in 93 octane mode. I had about between 1/4 and 1/2 tank with 93/ms109 mix. gtiiiiiiii if you were local i would lend you my DRs as i would love to see what you can do with a ko4 and a little more traction.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

Well here are my best two runs and these were back to back hot laps. I dont know about you guys but my car loves to hot lap.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Yes this was the first time I did any weight reduction in a desperate attempt at a 12s pass lol. I basically took the seats out and spare. A good friend of mine bought me 15 gallons of ms109 for watching his r32 while he was in iraq. I was waiting till i had the time to get a reflash done to get the 100 octane program from apr. I still dont have it done but just figured it couldnt hurt to throw some in there. I am not sure how much it changed considering I was still in 93 octane mode. I had about between 1/4 and 1/2 tank with 93/ms109 mix. gtiiiiiiii if you were local i would lend you my DRs as i would love to see what you can do with a ko4 and a little more traction.

Next time I'm in DE I'll be sure to look you up








I'm really sure that once you get the 100 oct program, if you can achieve 60' times like that you'll have a 12 second pass no problem. Luckily for us these motors really love advanced timing, so even without more boost more power can be had.
Can't wait for that 12 second stock turbo pass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

so when can we expect some good number from the ko4 beast


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Can't wait for that 12 second stock turbo pass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its coming April 4th


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

good luck its not easy


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Its coming April 4th









what is your best time so far


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Branman)*

pshh [email protected] wheel spin like crazy but the trap was there. Now I've got absolutely everything Re-built. Spring Show and Go is at @ E-town on the 4th and I'll be shooting for everything to be installed and tuned for then. I just have the Clutch and w/m left to install.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

well you trapped high because of wheel spin, traction is def an issue with these cars


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Stock clutch








Just got home from uh the local "get together"
Just gonna say that I humbled an evo x, cayman s, a 7 series, and a carrera 4.









That's so badass.







What were their reactions? My friend just K04'd his GLI with DSG and I can't wait for a ride in it. 
Branman, I just can't believe you were .05 from trapping 109 on the stock turbo. What are you boosting exactly, any logs?


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Its coming April 4th









Nice, that's when I'll be turning 21.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Branman, I just can't believe you were .05 from trapping 109 on the stock turbo. What are you boosting exactly, any logs?

no logs, sorry. on my gauge it reads about 15-17 full throttle through the gears and it tapers to 10 at redline. Thats why I love apr. super safe tunes and tons of power. No if i put a large load on the vehicle when crusing i can spike like 23psi but i wont see that going down the track.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

round 2 is coming soon


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Branman)*

what all mods do you currently have?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

apr software/fuel pump, 3"TBE from ghl no cat, evoms intake, forge dv, southbend stg2 clutch/flywheel, hpa ss. Thats the basic engine/trans stuff


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Congrats man, nice times !!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*

Awesome Job Branman, I can't wait to see it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You are soooo close







You can make it up in your 60'! I would just practice more and get in the 12's as is. Stay consistent and then once you are adapted and comfortable then do the re-flash and see what that does for ya


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
no logs, sorry. on my gauge it reads about 15-17 full throttle through the gears and it tapers to 10 at redline. Thats why I love apr. super safe tunes and tons of power. No if i put a large load on the vehicle when crusing i can spike like 23psi but i wont see that going down the track.

Very nice. That's not far below what I boost at when going all out like that, but you obviously pull a lot harder up top with the combo of the fuel pump and file plus the lighter flywheel on your Stg 2 clutch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (92rado2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92rado2.8* »_Awesome Job Branman, I can't wait to see it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You are soooo close







You can make it up in your 60'! I would just practice more and get in the 12's as is. Stay consistent and then once you are adapted and comfortable then do the re-flash and see what that does for ya









Thanks buddy!


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_so when can we expect some good number from the ko4 beast


Well, I'm going to the track for the first time on the K04 this coming Friday. It's a new track I've never been too (just moved to Houston, Tx from Cali.)
So I think it's going to be a "get used to the car" kinda thing unfortunately. I'll post the times but honestly I'm just shooting for lowish 13's, I highly doubt I can cut a good 60' time on the terrible tires that are on there right now. Have to wait to get my new ones in.
Think I'll just do easy launches to try and get used to how to handle second gear and check out trap speeds.
This is my way of Bs'ing about embarassing times I might run










_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 7:04 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

haha, ill overnight my DRs to you


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_haha, ill overnight my DRs to you 


lol oh yeah


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

dammm brandon 13.00s !!!! you are insane. what changed since the 13.4 passes? that is sweet man, congrats !!


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks man, basically took out the seats and spare. I put 2 gallons of ms109 to mix with a couple gallons of 93 in there. I dont have 100 octane mode so it was still in 93 so not sure how much it changed.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Thanks man, basically took out the seats and spare. I put 2 gallons of ms109 to mix with a couple gallons of 93 in there. I dont have 100 octane mode so it was still in 93 so not sure how much it changed. 

going to blown euros?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

yeppers ill be there


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_yeppers ill be there

thats a NICE MPH. with the ms109 and the race gas file i wouldn't doubt a 110 mph pass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah im doing a ko4 upgrade pretty much as soon as i make a 12s pass lol. So im gonna get reflashed soon anyway, so i figured it pointless. Im def curious what it could trap with 100 program. I think you would be right in saying 110 trap. Maybe if i run alll ms109 maybe i could be there because i still had 93 so it was pretty much a 50/50 mix.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Amazing trap branman! 12's are right there


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks you. Weather holds out this sat. im going for another shot at a 12s pass. I will retire my stock turbo after that...lol


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_apr software/fuel pump, 3"TBE from ghl no cat, evoms intake, forge dv, southbend stg2 clutch/flywheel, hpa ss. Thats the basic engine/trans stuff


no engine, tranny or torque mounts? is that ms109 leaded fuel? wonder how close 100oct + wather meth would be to 109? what size are your drag radials?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (uber_mkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_mkv* »_

no engine, tranny or torque mounts? is that ms109 leaded fuel? wonder how close 100oct + wather meth would be to 109? what size are your drag radials?

MS109 is unleaded, and 93 and water/meth is usually rated around 116 octane


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]glas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
MS109 is unleaded, and 93 and water/meth is usually rated around 116 octane

oh so you wouldnt even need 100oct + meth to make 109 hmm. would 100 + w/m be TOO much?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (uber_mkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uber_mkv* »_
oh so you wouldnt even need 100oct + meth to make 109 hmm. would 100 + w/m be TOO much?

unless you are running an ass load of timing it could possibly hurt performance or at the very best offer no gains


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (uber_mkv)*

MS109 is also only about 105octane using the US octane system of (ron+mon)/2


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

well all i can say is that the drag radials and the weight reduction did a hell of a job! especially since the ms109 93 mix wasnt ran on a race file. pretty impressive


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_MS109 is also only about 105octane using the US octane system of (ron+mon)/2

What do you think if I ran my gas tank down to almost empty, then put 5-6 gallons of race gas (@ englishtown, nj) in my tank & made a few passes on drag radials? 
What are the octanes they have there? 
What would I set the SPS+ to? I'm thinking all I should mess with is "timing". Add a few #'s to that , bump it up to say 6, then maybe 7. I'll leave the boost @ B6 & the fuel on F6. 
Any thoughts guys???


----------



## tzsgti (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*

Noside im coming after you as well. I am hoping to have a full APR Stage2+ at the show and go event i went to the last two events and i think last time i met you there. Im also coming with 100oct file and race gas








Now watch me embarrass myself and get ****ty times








I am also going to be on street tires so i dont thinki i will have a chance.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_MS109 is also only about 105octane using the US octane system of (ron+mon)/2

i knew someone knew...lol thats why i kept saying ms109 so people wouldnt get confused that i was running 109 octane


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

oh yeah uber, sorry to not answer your question earlier. I am running all 3 vf mounts. It a must have mod at the track specially if your running drags or slicks. Its not really a go fast mod thats why i didnt post.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like I need to pick some MS109 up and get the 104 oct flash.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have another day set for 29th March, got a fair few things happening to the car between now and then.. 
Really hoping to get down to a 12.5.. Not sure how realistic that is though, with a good 60ft and some 'special' fuel I think I could be there ; )


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

i'm coming! 
give me a 60 degree day and i'm in the top 10


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_i'm coming! 
give me a 60 degree day and i'm in the top 10









♥


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_oh yeah uber, sorry to not answer your question earlier. I am running all 3 vf mounts. It a must have mod at the track specially if your running drags or slicks. Its not really a go fast mod thats why i didnt post.

ya im sure your 60 foot times would have been severely affected without mounts.


----------



## tzsgti (Mar 31, 2008)

Please add me to the list.
Stage2 only DSG. No meth or fuel pump upgrade.
[email protected] and best MPH 104.3MPH
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81459


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am coming to regain a spot on the list!








K04+GIAC DSG+w/m!
Come april, Im going back to the strip.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi Guys;
can you and this one to the pot please?!
One of our dealers in europe....
Audi S3 STG2+ 6speed manual
Edit: on the left by the way


















_Modified by revo carl at 5:53 AM 3/27/2009_


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Update..*
So, had a really good day at Santa Pod today.. Only ran the car twice but I was very pleased with the results!
60ft.. 2.2670
330ft.. 5.6531
ET.. 8.3467
MPH.. 91.52
ET.. 10.5924
ET.. 12.6017
MPH.. 115.85
I had another run but was down 8 hundredths..
Pretty pleased considering the car was ran on the standard K04 turbo, normal pump fuel, road legal tyres, and in road trim! So I didn't do anything for the day, so its a true road car time!
I was a little disappointed not to drop into the 12.5's but I put that down to the lower trap speeds, the ambient temp was up a fair bit over the last day I ran and also there was a huge que for the strip, so the car got heat soaked to death before both runs.. It really didn't feel as crisp as it does out on the road during a run around..
Anyways just shows what bolt on parts can do, and the weight coming out makes a huge difference too!
As far as I know that time makes this MK5 the fastest 2.0T FSI car in the UK and the fastest MK5 in the UK. Also the fastest DSG MK5 in the world.. Which is quite cool! : )
Dont think im going to run again until someone beats that time, give my car a rest I think..
In the mean time its only going to get faster! haha..
Jonny


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

Fastest DSG MK5 in the world 12.60 @ 115.85MPH

don't get to comfy


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Time to tear down my sig! Great Job Jonny! Considering it's a k04 that is amazing!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

you would have tore it down weeks ago if those damn DR's you sold me fit over my brakes


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

track opens on APRIL 10th...
I'll be taking my rightful title...







(except I don't have the DSG flash yet...







)


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Fahrenhiet..
Always good to have some friendly competition! ; )
As soon as someone beats my time ill be back out trying again, may have to try some DR's if there going to give the edge.. : )
Thanks Lou, I was pretty surprised with the time to be honest, I have worked hard to get the car better since last time out though and it seems to have paid off!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm also amazed on the fact that you were on street tires! Must be a good track too.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you said you dropped some weight?


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 4:30 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

I'm on 19"s now don't even want to run on those test fitting some more wheels this week hopfully


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

hmm true. I always ran without stripping the car. Only removing the spare.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Running 235/40/18 Toyo R888.. They are fully street legal, but obviously a pretty extreme tyre as far as road tyres go..
Yeah, the car is running roughly 1250KG / 2755lbs base weight (without fuel or driver)


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

If you could fit my 16lb 17's with motorcycle slicks you would be set.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

not going to share on how to drop weight I know my GLI is a fat pig


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_If you could fit my 16lb 17's with motorcycle slicks you would be set. 

IF


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

i am looking into doing DSG in my car i have a spare DSG trans that is first going to spec to help them finish their design on the clutch packs and then i will be researching what needs to be done to convert







i think i can improve my drag times with a bullet proof DSG


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yes DSG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Take out everything you dont need, lots of carbon and buy a saw and drill and get busy lol..
The aim is to have my car down to 1000kg before the next run..
Loosing weight is fooking expensive though! Ill be doing all of that stuff first, then going big turbo..


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected]
Dont bother with DSG.. it sucks really.. honest


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

IM me some ideas nothuing to crazy it's my DD I'll start my taking out my kids car seat


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Its no secret the bits that I have done.. 
TEAM DYNAMICS PRO RACE 1.2 WHEELS & TYRES
REMOVING REAR SEATS
REMOVING BOOT CONTENTS + REAR MATS
REMOVE FRONT MATS
FK SUSPENSION
CUSTOM INTAKE
CUSTOM SS EXHAUST
REAR BUMPER BAR REMOVED
REAR WIPER DELETE
BRAILLE BATTERY
OEM RECARO R32 SEATS
VWR CARBON BONNET
I have another 235KG of bits coming out of the car in the next few weeks like I said, but im not going to say where thats coming from







Not until I see what times your running anyways haha..


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

K


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

this is my issue


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Look at those big silly brakes! ; )
Are they touching? Seems like there is clearance?
Edit: Looked again, clearance on the face of the caliper looks to be the issue.. Team dynamics wheels have great caliper clearance..


_Modified by jonnyc23 at 2:07 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am looking into doing DSG in my car i have a spare DSG trans that is first going to spec to help them finish their design on the clutch packs and then i will be researching what needs to be done to convert







i think i can improve my drag times with a bullet proof DSG

Jeff you been hanging with Andre too long now you both lost your mind LOL







Bob.G


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Look at those big silly brakes! ; )
Are they touching? Seems like there is clearance?
Edit: Looked again, clearance on the face of the caliper looks to be the issue.. Team dynamics wheels have great caliper clearance..

_Modified by jonnyc23 at 2:07 PM 3-29-2009_

ya just barely


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Its no secret the bits that I have done.. 
TEAM DYNAMICS PRO RACE 1.2 WHEELS & TYRES
REMOVING REAR SEATS
REMOVING BOOT CONTENTS + REAR MATS
REMOVE FRONT MATS
FK SUSPENSION
CUSTOM INTAKE
CUSTOM SS EXHAUST
REAR BUMPER BAR REMOVED
REAR WIPER DELETE
BRAILLE BATTERY
OEM RECARO R32 SEATS
VWR CARBON BONNET
I have another 235KG of bits coming out of the car in the next few weeks like I said, but im not going to say where thats coming from







Not until I see what times your running anyways haha..

Those Team Dynamics are the shiznit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Removing front matts get you at least a half a second.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol, it all helps haha..
Heres the time sheet..


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Was thinking that it would be cool if in the first post there could be a seperate leader board for cars running roadl legal tyres and pump fuel???
Obviously this would be based on trust that people are infact doing the times on pump fuel and road legal tyres, but would be a good addition to this thread??
It would be really interesting to see the main guys, JC, USP etc etc running on road legal tyres and pump fuel, so that we could compare times??
JC, any thoughts on this as this is your thread??
Cheers
Jonny


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*

i don't mind starting another thread for that, my best time on street tires was [email protected] spinning into 4th







i will never do it again though first and second had wheel hop you couldn't beleive and then third just spun and a little of fourth too


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah ok, well thought if you had it on the same thread it would keep it all together but its only a suggestion anyways..
Cheers








Lol, spinning in 4th.. nice!!! Jeez.. I need a 3071r


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am looking into doing DSG in my car i have a spare DSG trans that is first going to spec to help them finish their design on the clutch packs and then i will be researching what needs to be done to convert







i think i can improve my drag times with a bullet proof DSG

I think you should install that into my Passat instead


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
I think you should install that into my Passat instead









trans is actually going to spec clutch, they will be making upgraded clutch packs for it


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I'm pretty upset, I would have been back on here if my car hadn't broken lol.
Oh well, once I'm fixed back up I'll be back!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiiiiiiii)*

Well, I'm not on this list, but I'm faster than I was before. Before was a [email protected] with a 2.1 60'.
Now I have a [email protected] with a 2.25 60'.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Well, I'm not on this list, but I'm faster than I was before. Before was a [email protected] with a 2.1 60'.
Now I have a [email protected] with a 2.25 60'.

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Thanks Lou. You still selling your MkV/parting it out?
Edit: Just saw in your signature that it was stock with rods and brake lines.


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

New best for me
13.46 @ 106.09mph

RT: .131
60: 2.071
330: 5.708
1/8 8.723
mph 82.57mph
1000 11.320
1/4 13.468
mph 106.09

thanks


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

"Thanks JC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

13.7001 @ 176km


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mjptuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjptuning* »_13.7001 @ 176km

give us a run down of the car info like the other cars on the list


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
give us a run down of the car info like the other cars on the list

FRC k04 gti...time run at 5000+ ft above sea level on an unprepped track...2.2 60ft....

13.4 @ 177km for a FRC k04 gti run at the coast...these times were run in South Africa...Unitronic GT3071 gti ran 13.7 at the coast in South Africa....GIAC k04 gti ran 13.7 at the coast in South Africa


_Modified by mjptuning at 9:29 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

http://timeslip.hu/versenyfuta...76919
here is my official time but was wind 



_Modified by nadir at 9:40 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

01.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - [email protected]
02.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3071 - [email protected]
03.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - thebox
04.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076 - Tapp
05.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - k04_ - nadir
06.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - k04_ - Revo Romania
07.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - K04_ - jonnyc23
08.) [email protected] - S3_ - 6MT - 3071 - Andy's S3
09.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - Lou_Y2mk5
10.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - APR
11.) [email protected] - TT_ - DSG - K04_ - REVO TT
12.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - k03_ - Branman
13.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 2871 - prodigymb
14.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - 3071 - twinkers
15.) [email protected] - GTI - 6MT - 3076? - VF-Engineering/GIAC
16.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - k03_ - Turb0matic
17.) [email protected] - A3_ - 6MT - k03_ - LEWXCORE
18.) [email protected] - GTI - xxx - k03 - gr8ryde
19.) [email protected] - TT_ - xxx - k04_ - Stasis Engineering
20.) [email protected] - GTI - DSG - k03 - tzsgti


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I just wanted to post my results from a few weeks a go when I went up to the track.
car number 940.








This was my second time ever going up and I got in 4 runs for the night.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Not happy with my first time out with the kit but I suppose Ill post up anyway. Anyone want to figure out how to get my car to make some real power?
VF-RSS kit. 93pump with w/m. stock intercooler. stock catback.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_ stock intercooler. stock catback. 



What DP? What are your dyno #'s?


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:21 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

This is DEFINITELY a problem.
What DP? What are your dyno #'s?


You think there is a volume restriction with the stock intercooler? My temps with w/m are equivelent to cars with fmic.
Catback I can understand some. I removed the resonator and didn't notice a different but reinstalled it because of the resonance. Im thinking of mabe trying a cutout instead of having to have a noisy 3" exhaust all the time. 
3" Catless DP. I dont have any dyno numbers yet. Im just basing my "low power" assumptions off my trap speed. Im also comparing power "feel" to my 1.8T k04 which trapped 104. 

_Modified by loudgli at 12:31 PM 8/1/2009_


_Modified by loudgli at 12:32 PM 8/1/2009_


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have one to add to the top 20 pot please.....
13.4556 seconds at 107.03mph off a 2.3818 60'
FYI, the other lane was a 19 year old good looking girl in a V8 drag car who put me off my stroke....otherwise I would have been faster








This will probably be the last go up the 1/4 with the K04 as I've bought a GT2871R with the 0.86 exhaust housing , rods, pistons, etc etc etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (HurdyED30)*

now up to date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *HurdyED30* »_FYI, the other lane was a 19 year old good looking girl in a V8 drag car who put me off my stroke....otherwise I would have been faster










I hate it when 19 yr old hotties throw off my stroke...


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

JC,
Just for the update, I'm running a DSG tranny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Hurdy! You better get yourself in the 12's! haha..
That top spot has got my name written all over it


----------



## tjdaniels24 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

What's up guys?
Not proud of the ET, turns out I had a misfire on 1,3, and 4 cylinder. Thats why I ran a 14.7 with Revo stage 2+







jhines just put the upgraded intake cam and the "H" fuel pump so its a hell of a lot faster now!
However, check out the R/T







Z Max dragway, fastest R/T of the night!!!
#49 Right Lane
http://www.me.com/gallery/#100279/IMG_0106
2006 GTI 
NS CAI
REVO STage 2+
KMD HPFP
ATP 3" catless DP
EuroJet 3" R32 style exhaust










_Modified by tjdaniels24 at 7:43 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff, I finally got the ATP kit on with some IE rods and everything. 
Running a greddy profec b 2 boost controller and at 27-28 psi running about a 11.9-12.0 AFR on the rs4's and a 625 meth nozzle.
A&L Performance in Miami did the install and did an awesome job with everything. I went with unitronic for the big turbo tuning.
Hitting the dyno tomorrow and i'm coming for one of those spots under you big boys once i get some slicks and hit the track!!!


_Modified by LEWXCORE at 11:09 PM 8/28/2009_


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

little bit better times this time out with the new intercooler.
Just cannot get the car to hook. Car either bogs or tire fires.
Was trying to work on using the 2 step but the damn thing keeps acting up and wont engage at the line.
I definitely have a flat spot in the timing around 6k shows up in most all my logs and I can feel it in 3rd & 4th gear. I think thats why the car isn't picking up more mph between the 1/8 & the 1/4.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_little bit better times this time out with the new intercooler.
Just cannot get the car to hook. Car either bogs or tire fires.
Was trying to work on using the 2 step but the damn thing keeps acting up and wont engage at the line.
I definitely have a flat spot in the timing around 6k shows up in most all my logs and I can feel it in 3rd & 4th gear. I think thats why the car isn't picking up more mph between the 1/8 & the 1/4. 









ya, you should be trapping AT LEAST 115. 107 is pretty much stock turbo territory.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Hey,
I thought I would share this..
I headed out to wendover raceway on August 30th.. and ended up running a 13.0 flat.









Wendover Raceway August Race results. 
Wendover doesn't exactly have a speed trap.. But I imagine it would to have been around [email protected]
Running stock K03 With Eurojet turboback, Eurojet DV, Eurojet FMIC, APR Stage 2 and a neuspeed shortshifter.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GrayMarauder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrayMarauder* »_Hey,
I thought I would share this..
I headed out to wendover raceway on August 30th.. and ended up running a 13.0 flat.









Wendover Raceway August Race results. 
Wendover doesn't exactly have a speed trap.. But I imagine it would to have been around [email protected]
Running stock K03 With Eurojet turboback, Eurojet DV, Eurojet FMIC, APR Stage 2 and a neuspeed shortshifter.


Impressive. Did you have drag radials/slicks on? highest trap for a k03 on these boards was 108. That driver also ran 13.0, so you could very well be over-estimating that trap speed.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No, I didn't have an slicks on.
I wish I would've had the 60' and my speed trap info. I had an *extremely* great launch.
I am not exactly sure what speed I finished at, but I know it had to have been in the 100-115MPH speed.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GrayMarauder)*

get an ipod/iphone and turn on dynolicious next time


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_get an ipod/iphone and turn on dynolicious next time










lol, Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GrayMarauder)*

We need a breakdown of the run. Im assuming you dont have one.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_We need a breakdown of the run. Im assuming you dont have one.


You've got me there.
I don't really have any other information. I understand, that this really isn't that much info. I thought I would just share my experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GrayMarauder)*

Its definitely a good run. 
nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by IMAN973 at 6:08 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*

No Track here they shut it down yet they still run comercials about not street racing and save it for the track


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

lol if you get a ticket for street racing, tell them the drag strip is closed down and you have to let your inner speed racer out somewhere.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Haha that just made my day


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

my new time







12,276 k04 + w/m
\







/


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_my new time







12,276 k04 + w/m
\







/


is that maxing out the turbo?
what is the trap speed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_my new time







12,276 k04 + w/m
\







/


Any time slips or are these times from your drift box?


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

1.719 60
5.090 330
7,880 660
140.90 km/h
12.278 1/4mile
179,47 km/h
this is my time and i think i can upgrade it but no more than 12.1 (with stock turbo)


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (nadir)*

gotta love quattro
that should also be put under the car specs, if its fwd or quattro


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

i think "s3" implies quattro. No one else has it in fsi-world.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

oops didnt no all s3's had quattro. makes sense


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*New slip*

Please put me back on the list. ChicagoGli 2006 Jetta GLI DSG KO3 with GIAC , AWE HPFP, AWE turbo back, GIAC DSG , VF mounts, S3 control arm bushings, S3 intercooler, Neuspeed intake, BFG drag radials. 3315 pounds with driver 78 degrees , 53% humidity,30.11 barrometer, 536 above sea level. 13.315 @ 101.73










_Modified by ChicagoGLI at 11:45 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: New slip (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_Please put me back on the list. ChicagoGli 2006 Jetta GLI DSG KO3 with GIAC , AWE HPFP, AWE turbo back, GIAC DSG , VF mounts, S3 control arm bushings, S3 intercooler, Neuspeed intake, BFG drag radials. 3315 pounds with driver 78 degrees , 53% humidity,30.11 barrometer, 536 above sea level. 13.315 @ 101.73









_Modified by ChicagoGLI at 11:45 PM 9-14-2009_

nice 60 foot times. you failed to list your suspension setup. coils?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: New slip (LEWXCORE)*

sorry guys with all i have going on i can't really keep up with this thread, does anyone who is a very active forum member want to take it over, possibly copy my list and start the "New New, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I could probably do it.


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: New slip (LEWXCORE)*

My suspension is all mixed and matched. I used to run drivers gear springs and fsds, but i switched to HR sports for the rear and koni yellows for the rear. I didn't want to go too low on the front, so I left the drivers gear springs in . The plan was to add koni yellows in the front so i could adjust rebound at the track and keep the front from lifting. I'm dreading taking apart the front suspension again and if i do I'll wait until there are spindles available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I could probably do it. 

if you got the time Arin i am all for it, just copy my list and start a new thread and let this one die


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

TheBox

New Best 
[email protected]


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*

Pics or it did t happen


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Murder'd)*

HAHA I dont have any. I need to get an HD camera Stat!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_HAHA I dont have any. 

Not to mention but we haven't tracked the GTI in quite some time, ran an 11.9 right out of the box first pass of the night. Have some things we are changing up on the car, hopefully right after H20 we will be able to get to the track and make a few *much* faster times...


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

Made only two passes on friday at englishtown was to busy working on the teams (brother in laws) mustang who did [email protected] for the second pass ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
new best
Run2
R/T... .640
60'... 1.994
330'... 5.582
1/8... 8.600
MPH...82.59
1000...11.162
1/4... 13.317
MPH... 104.74
Will have a scan of the slip later this afternoon. 



_Modified by Noside at 7:13 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Made only two passes on friday at englishtown was to busy working on the teams (brother in laws) mustang who did [email protected] for the second pass ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Noside at 7:13 AM 9-21-2009_

Was this the Blue Fox body with the sheet metal spoiler on slicks and skinneys?


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yessir, it was actually on 275 MT radials. He has to use them for his bracket class so its what he had mounted and he uses bead lock wheels so a bit of a PITA to swap tires to 315s for a couple runs. But if you saw we still have some work to do on the software as the LC A/F was going crazy on the second run but after enrichiching the hell out of it it ran pretty darn good and for setting the shift points 1300 rpm earlier, moderate launch at only 3krpms and still about 4* of timing to add all around, should have no problem breaking 7s next time around.
Nothing like a home built beast
















And here are my slips from the first and second runs 112










_Modified by Noside at 2:58 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_Made only two passes on friday at englishtown was to busy working on the teams (brother in laws) mustang who did [email protected] for the second pass ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
new best
Run2
R/T... .640
60'... 1.994
330'... 5.582
1/8... 8.600
MPH...82.59
1000...11.162
1/4... 13.317
MPH... 104.74
Will have a scan of the slip later this afternoon. 


slicks/radials are probably the reason you are not trapping higher.
I got pumped last time i went to the 1/4 on my k03 and lowered the tire pressure on my drag radials and ended up trapping 104 but with same 60 foot times as yours. I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Seems no one can touch Branmans time with his 'off the shelf', 'generic' tune. ;-)
13.*01*[email protected]*8*.64 - GTI - *6MT* - *k03 APR* Stage II+ - Branman


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If apr k03 software made more power than others, everyone would have caught on by now. 
He used a wotbox.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

I only made two passes no wot box and I've got a little something extra on the way to hopefully shave off another .1 or so, don't be so sure Arin








And Lew my radials are pretty massive for the car, MT 255/50/16's but I should be able to cut down that 60' some more with a harder launch. I was only leaving at around 2500 rpms and with a little extra glue on the rubber these guys will hook amazing. But I'm pretty sure they do slow me down a bit due to the weight.

















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Seems no one can touch Branmans time with his 'off the shelf', 'generic' tune. ;-)
13.*01*[email protected]*8*.64 - GTI - *6MT* - *k03 APR* Stage II+ - Branman

Then how come there is only 1 Ko3 with APR on the list, Fluke?











_Modified by Noside at 4:16 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Props to the great driver with a light weight car and sticky tires! The tune also helps


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*









LOL gotta love beefy tires. I daily on 245/45 myself








what is extra on the way?










_Modified by LEWXCORE at 11:13 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

naw no more power adders, I've got no room left to advance, Verdict shifter cable inserts, 42DD end link inserts and the whiteline anti lift kit. 
I've got 57k on the odo and shifting is a little notchy all around even with flushing the gear oil twice no signs of any metal or anything so I'm guessing the crappy plastic links have started to wear down and that's what is causing it. Well see what gets here in time and what I can do. That 2-3 shift is atleast a few tenths I can shave off I swear it never goes right in on those hard shifts anymore, hopefully this fixes it up. 
And yes I know don't say BT I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place with decisions in that area to be made.










_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Props to the great driver with a light weight car and sticky tires! The tune also helps  

Thanks Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Noside at 1:21 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_naw no more power adders, I've got no room left to advance, Verdict shifter cable inserts, 42DD end link inserts and the whiteline anti lift kit. 
I've got 57k on the odo and shifting is a little notchy all around even with flushing the gear oil twice no signs of any metal or anything so I'm guessing the crappy plastic links have started to wear down and that's what is causing it. Well see what gets here in time and what I can do. That 2-3 shift is atleast a few tenths I can shave off I swear it never goes right in on those hard shifts anymore, hopefully this fixes it up. 
And yes I know don't say BT I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place with decisions in that area to be made.









Thanks Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Noside at 1:21 PM 9-22-2009_

what trans fluid are you using? i was having trouble slapping every gear hard and i swapped out my short shifter with the stock one and it got way better but not perfect and then swapped out my aftermarket trans fluid for factory and everything was great. The only gear oil i have not tried is Motul, maybe i should.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what trans fluid are you using? i was having trouble slapping every gear hard and i swapped out my short shifter with the stock one and it got way better but not perfect and then swapped out my aftermarket trans fluid for factory and everything was great. The only gear oil i have not tried is Motul, maybe i should.

I used redline for the first change, and motul on the second. I reduced the side to side shift linkage to just a little bit tighter then OEM. I just installed the 42DD shifter inserts last night, greased up the pins on the shifter, re did the cable tension after pulling and removing the linkage and it made a considerable difference in being to able to really throw 2-3 in one motion now instead having to push it up, over then in like I was doing. Still feels notchy which I'm guessing is the syncros but definitely tighter and hopefully I won't have a problem missing third now.
Goiong to Atco tonight, so hopefully I can head to H20 after with a smile










_Modified by Noside at 4:26 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_If apr k03 software made more power than others, everyone would have caught on by now. 
He used a wotbox. 

Branman did not use a wotbox on that run. And trying to say APR doesn't make more power because not "everyone" caught on doesn't make a bit of sense. So I guess the world used to be flat because not everyone caught on, right?








Whether it makes more power or not, your argument kinda sucked. Just wanted to let you know that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I did runs from apr, to giac, to apr I trapped higher with apr. Go figure.


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_If apr k03 software made more power than others, everyone would have caught on by now. 
He used a wotbox. 


What's wrong with a wotbox?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VBMike P* »_
What's wrong with a wotbox?



I was implying that it was the wotbox that gave the edge for this particular car, not the APR software. Nothing is wrong with the wotbox, in fact i run one and would highly recommend the wotbox to anyone who wants to go fast.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Branman did not use a wotbox on that run. And trying to say APR doesn't make more power because not "everyone" caught on doesn't make a bit of sense. So I guess the world used to be flat because not everyone caught on, right?








Whether it makes more power or not, your argument kinda sucked. Just wanted to let you know that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I did runs from apr, to giac, to apr I trapped higher with apr. Go figure.


Cool story bro. 
Can you please write it on a sticky note, PM me for my mailing address and mail it to me?
fanboy or not, apr doesn't make more power...sorry. 
My argument is that, pound for pound, if APR made more power than the rest of the flash tuners out there and this was proven, every informed person on vortex or other boards would run apr software in their cars. That isn't the case, so the market for flashes is pretty evenly dispersed.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

New best last night. #718


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Noside)*

very nice mike


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_very nice mike

Thanks Bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You gotta come down and run the passat at least once


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

Good work Mike! Not too far to go to...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (little_red_fast)*

Mike got a couple of pictures of the mustang, sorry they are not great but i was not ready to go before i realized it was your buddy's car


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the pics JC.
We did a bit of celebrating last night for dialing in the tune so well in such a short amount of passes. Have the 8.50 index on friday to prepare for and running an 8.505 and 8.48 is really looking good for us.
I just cant wait untill hes done *****ing around, gets off the 275's and sees what the money and time spent can really do. 6-7* of timing left to advance, moderate launch at only 3600rpms and shifting 1500rpms earlier then he can. My favorite announcer quote on the 8.48 run "done pretty effortlessly" lol








Biggest thing outside of the EMS was getting it to go straight first night out we were all over the place, last night went straight as an arrow, the brother in law said he took his hands off the wheel 3/4 down lol
And the guys on the stang forums thought the small block push rod would only be good for 8.4 tops


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Noside)*

yeah we were 2 cars behind you on your second pass and we couldn't believe how straight the car went


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah we were 2 cars behind you on your second pass and we couldn't believe how straight the car went

We did a good job tying down the rear control arm over the weekend








I cant get how he does it all on only 20mm wider tires then I use








Lookin foreward to seeing things when you get yours all pieced up and back together.


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

i think i forgot to post my new record 12.27 @koe 2009 
and yes with k04 and my brutal audi S3 m6


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (nadir)*

hopefully will get my car back into the list tomorrow @ show n go. just had a CEL but I think we worked it out. hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I gotta get some better tires and learn to launch this thing.








13.498 @ 109mph


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah definitely got 12s in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

at least you didn't destroy your 1st-2nd slider like i did today! first pass [email protected] second pass was a failure lol


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_at least you didn't destroy your 1st-2nd slider like i did today! first pass [email protected] second pass was a failure lol


I HEARD!!! rippie(ryan) blew his clutch also


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

what car does ryan have?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

mkv gti...black
_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_what car does ryan have?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_what car does ryan have? 

Rich I was standing there with JR when you were showing him the IC piping issue you were having. I asked you if you just went 13.00 @ 109. We were talking about the white MK5 (it wasn't you) that went down the track & was smoking badly on the far end. I was litterally the 3rd car to go down the track today & I did it in 23 seconds, lol. 


_Modified by rippie74 at 11:11 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif guess I was the lucky one to have problems the night before the show.. I guess I should be happy at least I got mine back into the driveway









I never catch a break, spring sng, blew my meth bung out of the tb pipe cracked tb pipe the day before. WF, bottomed out, oil pan went, engine mount snapped timing belt almost flew off, Fall SNG fixed a boost leak, things spiked to awful amount on a high load pull, blew an IC coupler literally apart and nothing but putting and smoke since then untill I can get my hands on the right piece. Still hoping I didn't bannana any rods or anything. 
But every other day of the year, the car runs fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif guess I was the lucky one to have problems the night before the show.. I guess I should be happy at least I got mine back into the driveway








I never catch a break, spring sng, blew my meth bung out of the tb pipe cracked tb pipe the day before. WF, bottomed out, oil pan went, engine mount snapped timing belt almost flew off, Fall SNG fixed a boost leak, things spiked to awful amount on a high load pull, blew an IC coupler literally apart and nothing but putting and smoke since then untill I can get my hands on the right piece. Still hoping I didn't bannana any rods or anything. 
But every other day of the year, the car runs fine









i have over a dozen extra FSI rods if you need one.








and can someone please do me a favor and start a new 1/4 mile thread i just don't have time to keep up with everyones times!!


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'll let ya know. Going to give it a shot starting it up today and see whats going on. hopefully nothing else I'll have to fix besides the charge air piping.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff ill take over the list


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jeff ill take over the list

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ill make it tonight when I get to the shop


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Might as well use my newest one in the new thread.


----------



## tjdaniels24 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (loudgli)*

Good time bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But, damn you were sleeping at the light!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (tjdaniels24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjdaniels24* »_Good time bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But, damn you were sleeping at the light!!!
















I always purposefully don't pay attention to the light and sometimes even wait for 2-3 seconds after its green. I find this helpful when going for the best e.t. and not best bracket. This allows me to focus on the best launch without worrying about reaction. Going when I am ready to go usually helps with some of the anticipation, nerves, etc.
At Test and Tunes the timer doesn't start until after you roll out across the line anyways.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I always purposefully don't pay attention to the light and sometimes even wait for 2-3 seconds after its green. I find this helpful when going for the best e.t. and not best bracket. This allows me to focus on the best launch without worrying about reaction. Going when I am ready to go usually helps with some of the anticipation, nerves, etc.
At Test and Tunes the timer doesn't start until after you roll out across the line anyways.

Good tip. I could leave about 2-3 seconds after everyone else and still wipe the floor with most of the cars that run where I run.







Definitely gonna try that out next time out.


----------



## tjdaniels24 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I always purposefully don't pay attention to the light and sometimes even wait for 2-3 seconds after its green. I find this helpful when going for the best e.t. and not best bracket. This allows me to focus on the best launch without worrying about reaction. Going when I am ready to go usually helps with some of the anticipation, nerves, etc.
At Test and Tunes the timer doesn't start until after you roll out across the line anyways.

Keith, I certainly have a lot of respect for you and your company, so don't take this the wrong way. 
I just don't get that







The "Pre Stage" light is where you get rid of nerves and get ready to launch, that's why they have it!
The timer starts when you cross the line at ANY drag race, not just test n tune. That's how people with maybe a little less of a car can get a WIN light!
I mean, isn't that why we spend so much time, money, sweat, blood, and tears on our cars to be the one who finishes first!








I ran a 2010 Camaro SS 3 times last time out and beat him all 3 times by leaving his ass sitting at the tree....














He was NOT happy...lol
Again, please don't take this the wrong way! I'm just a "RACER" at heart and can't stand to get beat!!!








Keep up the great work at APR, I have several friends running APR and they love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (loudgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loudgli* »_Might as well use my newest one in the new thread.









Your car is makin some power to have a _2.14 60.ft _& still run a _Low 13 @ 107+mph _like that...


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (tjdaniels24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjdaniels24* »_

The timer starts when you cross the line at ANY drag race, not just test n tune. That's how people with maybe a little less of a car can get a WIN light!



Well thats not true, I mean all the realll race cars include R/T. Take a look at the 10.5" tire classes and 275 shoot outs. I was just down at Atco on sunday watching them. I mean theire were cars running [email protected] only 150mph but my brother in law was running [email protected] lol. Thats 7.90 territory but R/T was killing him. He's blaming it on the trans break button








And thats not from launching and spinning a 15k trans and converter setup doesn't allow for those sort of things. 
Keith wouldn't understand real 1/4 mile cars










_Modified by Noside at 4:03 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Your car is makin some power to have a _2.14 60.ft _& still run a _Low 13 @ 107+mph _like that...

mmm yeah a little bit not as much as it should. (for what I have done) Soon as I get the tuning/fueling problem figured out it should pickup another mph or two.
I have drag radials (oversized 245/45r17) but am on a stock clutch. So I wasn't slipping it much and the track prep at this little podunk track sucks. 
Late this fall I started trying to work down the 60ft# with the help of my 2-step and the clutch failed at 5700rpm


----------



## tjdaniels24 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*



Noside said:


> Well thats not true, I mean all the realll race cars include R/T. Take a look at the 10.5" tire classes and 275 shoot outs. I was just down at Atco on sunday watching them. I mean theire were cars running [email protected] only 150mph but my brother in law was running [email protected] lol. Thats 7.90 territory but R/T was killing him. He's blaming it on the trans break button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (tjdaniels24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjdaniels24* »_

I'm sorry sir, but you are mistaken! 
A "Christmas tree" consists of a column of lights for each driver/lane. In each column, the top two lights are small amber lights connected to light beams on the track, which when broken by the vehicle's front tire(s) indicate that the driver has pre-staged (approximately 7 inches (180 mm) from the starting line) and then staged (at the starting line).[2]
Below the staging lights are three large amber lights, a green light, and a red light. When both drivers are staged, the tree is activated to start the race, which causes the three large amber lights to illuminate, followed by the green light. There are two standard light sequences: Either the three amber lights flash simultaneously, followed .4 seconds later by the green light (a pro tree), or the amber lights light in sequence from top to bottom, .5 seconds apart, followed .5 seconds later by the green light (a sportsman tree, or full tree). If the driver leaves the starting line before the green light illuminates, the red light for that driver's lane illuminates instead, indicating disqualification should no further infractions occur.
Several measurements are taken for each race: reaction time, elapsed time, and speed. 
Reaction time is the time from the green light illuminating to the vehicle leaving the starting line. Elapsed time is the time from the vehicle leaving the starting line to crossing the finish line.
Speed is measured through a speed trap near the finish line, indicating the approximate maximum speed of the vehicle during the run. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









mistaken, your posting wiki definitions for it. Observe some real racing and different rules, you said every race the timer starts when the car starts moving and crosses the line. I'm telling you for a fact that their are races, actual big races that start including your r/t. When it literally comes down to .001 of a second for determining the winner the rules and class becomes very competitive. I'm well aware of the rules and what happens. You lack in experience. 
When you get so far into things you don't even have to drive the car they have to add something for the driver to do to be accountable in the race. Otherwise any one can drive these cars since you dont have to shift, hold revs for launching really not do anything but put your foot to the floor and hope to make it out in one piece. 


_Modified by Noside at 6:49 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## tjdaniels24 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
mistaken, your posting wiki definitions for it. Observe some real racing and different rules, you said every race the timer starts when the car starts moving and crosses the line. I'm telling you for a fact that their are races, actual big races that start including your r/t. When it literally comes down to .001 of a second for determining the winner the rules and class becomes very competitive. I'm well aware of the rules and what happens. You lack in experience. 
When you get so far into things you don't even have to drive the car they have to add something for the driver to do to be accountable in the race. Otherwise any one can drive these cars since you dont have to shift, hold revs for launching really not do anything but put your foot to the floor and hope to make it out in one piece. 

_Modified by Noside at 6:49 AM 10-13-2009_


Ummm....I was racing before you were even BORN!! EXPERIENCE is NOT a factor. Although, I thought I knew everything when i was 21 also!
If you were in a drag race and they included your R/T in the E.T., that is HIGHLY unusual!
Not saying that it hasn't happened, just saying it's not the "norm", if you will.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (tjdaniels24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjdaniels24* »_

Ummm....I was racing before you were even BORN!! EXPERIENCE is NOT a factor. Although, I thought I knew everything when i was 21 also!
If you were in a drag race and they included your R/T in the E.T., that is HIGHLY unusual!
Not saying that it hasn't happened, just saying it's not the "norm", if you will.


Wouldnt you know things change with the times.








I never said I know everything, you said every single race starts with the car crossing the line I told you not every single race does. Choose your words wisely.


_Modified by Noside at 7:20 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## tjdaniels24 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Wouldnt you know things change with the times.








I never said I know everything, you said every single race starts with the car crossing the line I told you not every single race does. Choose your words wisely.

_Modified by Noside at 7:20 AM 10-13-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

lol bumping this thread from the dead... technically i'm on the list i guess. i did a 13.3 at 115.6 on wednesday - GTI - 3076


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (MKV John.)*

Theres a new "new" thread made by Jr. Try posting in there.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Hi everyone, this is my first post here








One of our customers (Dragos Tanase) running a Revo Stage 3 Audi S3 2.0 TFSI did a 11.722 sec @ 193.48 hm/h.
The car has an ATP 3076 setup and the engine for the moment is 100% stock. The S3 was using Shell 100 pump gas and Dunlop SP9000 street tires.
Here is the timeslip:








And some movies:
Revo S3 vs Viper SRT-10 (you can see a 11.7 sec) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HXaTbHlIEI 
Revo S3 vs Viper SRT-10 (from another angle): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K357399m2k 
Revo S3 vs Ferrari F430 (at min.4 sec.20): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 
Enjoy


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Adrian Revo Romania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adrian Revo Romania* »_
The car has an ATP 3076 setup and the *engine for the moment is 100% stock.* The S3 was using Shell 100 pump gas and Dunlop SP9000 street tires.

 
Stock rods?


_Modified by Serrari at 8:28 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Serrari)*

Hi,
Yes, stock rods, stock pistons, stock valves, stock everythig inside the engine (but not for long).


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adrian Revo Romania* »_Hi,
Yes, stock rods, stock pistons, stock valves, stock everythig inside the engine (but not for long).


this is a revo tune?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Adrian Revo Romania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adrian Revo Romania* »_Hi,
Yes, stock rods, stock pistons, stock valves, stock everythig inside the engine (but not for long).

Are rods on the S3 stronger than the ones on the GTi MKV?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 (Serrari)*

Since the engine is stock we are using moderate boost for a 3076 so now it only makes around 425-450 bhp at the crank. As soon as the customer will upgrade the internals (pistons, rods, maybe valves) we will be able to use decent boost for a 3076.
But as you know, drag racing is not all about Bhp top figures, there are some other important things to look after. I belive with the actual setup but with some better tires (still road legal) we can improve on this time.
Anyway, 11.7 is not that bad










_Modified by Adrian Revo Romania at 2:08 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: The NEW, 2.0T FSI 1/4 thread top 20 ([email protected])*

Here is another top ten time. Last year in september another customer of ours (Bogdan Popescu) did a 12.481 sec @ 184.64 km/h with his Revo Stage 2+ Mk5 GTI ED.30 DSG.
The ED.30 had the stock K04 turbo, it was using Toyo R888 tires, Shell 100 pump gas and it also had a Revo Stage 2 DSG Remap.
Here is the timeslip:








Some pics:

























And here is the movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQLU_jWExs8


_Modified by Adrian Revo Romania at 2:27 AM 4/7/2010_


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I ran 12.82 sec et @ 112 mph Saturday. 2nd run was 12.90 @ 110. Ran my street tires(sumitomo htr z III's), no seats removed, and spare is always out. 
Mods in my sig. 
My `07 FSI K04 DSG 1/4 mile slips from the 6-4-11 PNW Bug Run at Woodburn;


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

After looking at all of these #s is Stage 3 anything really worth the extra money over the K04? It just seems so much harder to make a daily 400whp car on the FSI compaired to the trusty 1.8t:banghead: Sometimes I wish I still had my 1.8t. Those days were so much easier


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

theguy1084 said:


> After looking at all of these #s is Stage 3 anything really worth the extra money over the K04? It just seems so much harder to make a daily 400whp car on the FSI compaired to the trusty 1.8t:banghead: Sometimes I wish I still had my 1.8t. Those days were so much easier


 
3071R, intercooler, injectors and tune you can get to just under that on pump fuel and over it with some meth. That is better then what you will get for hte money on a 1.8t with pump gas especially if you look at the total area under the curve people get with a Gt30 on these engines.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 3071R, intercooler, injectors and tune you can get to just under that on pump fuel and over it with some meth. That is better then what you will get for hte money on a 1.8t with pump gas especially if you look at the total area under the curve people get with a Gt30 on these engines.


 And rods?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

theguy1084 said:


> And rods?



You would need rods to do it on a 1.8t as well 100% reliably but could be done on either without. 

But there is 1 2.0t doing over 500hp on stock rods, and a few early 1.8ts have done it as well. Not saying I would recommend it just saying it has been done.


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

My best so far. This was when I had an APR DP and was on a 30 degree C night. I've picked up 20kw at the wheels with my new DP and am hoping to get back for another run soon.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I think this thread is still dead regarding the list getting updated. I get no responses when I pm'd the op..anyone know what's going on?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

zbeasty said:


> My best so far. This was when I had an APR DP and was on a 30 degree C night. I've picked up 20kw at the wheels with my new DP and am hoping to get back for another run soon.


Since i have an APR DP i was really curious how you could get that power difference
with a DP swap...

So i did a little research and also found your other posts on an Australian forum...

I was intrigued up to the point i actually saw a pic of the product you are referring to...










I mean, don't get me wrong, and i know you are gonna hate me for saying it....

BUT HOLY SH*T WHAT A PIECE OF CRAAAAPPP !!!!!! :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

God knows i'm not an APR fanboy, but sweet Jesus, i wouldn't install that junk in my
car even if it gave me 50 whp....

I'm surprised it hasn't collapsed on you yet...I would keep checking it until it does...

P.S.And the price is also hilarious....


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*ow...uuuuuch!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zbeasty said:


> My best so far. This was when I had an APR DP and was on a 30 degree C night. I've picked up 20kw at the wheels with my new DP and am hoping to get back for another run soon.


Unless you had something jammed in the downpipe, such as a messed up catalytic converter, then you will not pick up nearly 30 WHP with a new DP.


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Unless you had something jammed in the downpipe, such as a messed up catalytic converter, then you will not pick up nearly 30 WHP with a new DP.


Hi Arin, the DP was brand new picked up from one of your dealers in Sydney the day before it was fitted. We couldn't believe the difference either and took the TX pipe off and put the APR pipe back on to make sure the dyno wasn't messed up or anything. Have you seen photo's of the downpipe flange that bolt's to the turbo from front on? If not get Guy to send you some. I'll get a photo of the TXS one and we can compare the opening for the exhaust flow. I know why the TXS pipe holds it power to redline whereas the APR pipe drops off. My car has been on the same dyno on 5 different occasions, twice with the APR DP and same tune and all runs were within 5 kw and 3 times with the TXS DP and same tune and again all were within 5 kw. Both graphs posted were of the best run to date.


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

GolfRS said:


> Since i have an APR DP i was really curious how you could get that power difference
> with a DP swap...
> 
> So i did a little research and also found your other posts on an Australian forum...
> ...


The photos on the website are of the prototype and were put up because they had quite a few enquiries about the DP after I started posting about it. The production pipes will have less welds and the section with the most welds is actually to drop it from 3" back to the factory size to connect up with the stock back half system. Once they have a back half made the only welds in the pipe will be at the flanges.

As for it falling apart its all min 1.35mm wall stainless with stainless flanges not mild steel painted to look like stainless so I don't have any concerns there.

If you think the price is hilarious go check out APR's site for their price then check out Milltek who you have to buy their complete system from. To get it custom made at an exhaust shop in the same materials would cost somewhere between the TXS price and APR. Gear in Aus isn't cheap and until you get the R in the US and people start making stuff for them it will remain expensive for us. Even then because we are RHD some US made stuff won't fit just ask the WRX guys who did a group buy on exhaust systems from the US then discovered that they don't clear the steering column.


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

Ran again tonight. It was a bit cooler tonight than the last time I ran and I have the TXS DP rather than the APR DP.



















Pretty good for a stock weight, minimal mods (DP, CAI, tune) car.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Getting curious as to how fast I would be again running race 101 oct. I did 12.8et the 1st time running race program and fuel, and at the same time running 13.6 on 92oct pump and both times my actual boost was less than specified. After making some adjustments with the boost I'm down to 13.2 on 92oct pump fuel, but still boost is below specified. I've improved the boost since running the 13.2's. Might have to get some more 101oct soon and see where I can run with the new adjustments. Would be nice to run a sub - 12.5et.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't use the tex much, but here my best run so far with Revo Stage 4 Car number 1 

















ROH ECHT have you thought about tuning for w/m injection? You will more than likley see the same gains you do with 100 octane fuel, but with the additon in dropping IAT's


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

^ What he said. I saw a drop from 96* iat down to 82* the other day once I got my w/m sorted out. Car pulls like a beast as well.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Tmsracing37 said:


> ROH ECHT have you thought about tuning for w/m injection? You will more than likley see the same gains you do with 100 octane fuel, but with the additon in dropping IAT's


 


SleepinGLI said:


> ^ What he said. I saw a drop from 96* iat down to 82* the other day once I got my w/m sorted out. Car pulls like a beast as well.


 The temps here in the NW are usually pretty cool. The temps when I've run my`07 have always been 70 to 75 degrees. I have the S3 and Forge fmic's. My IAT last logs went from 84 to 66 degrees (29 to 19 c). I did seriously consider W/M inj. and decided to put it off for now b/c of temps here. The last time I ran, I did 13.2's to 13.4's running 92 oct with only 17 to 18 gauge psi. I had been dialing my w/g actuator in, but was still off. The past two weeks I had 26 to 27 gauge psi, so I was taking it easy and didn't run it. I adjusted it yesterday and now I peak at 24 psi and run 21 gauge psi to red line (boost gauge is 1 psi low) and it is running strong, but much smoother than it did over 25 psi. I ran the 12.82 w/race fuel and was 3 log data psi under specified (16 to 17 logged psi to red line at the time). 

I've been terrorizing everyone (new Mustang 5.0, EVO 9, new STI) on the road yesterday and today so it's time to track it again.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

*11.84 @ 118.9 mph*

It was another good night of racing. The car was in 11's all night. These were the two best runs.
Car # 11


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Awesome runs :thumbup:!


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

I ran

11.42 @ 136,3 trap, with big traction problems. 


i'l make a copy and post the result


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

ghita.silviu said:


> I ran
> 
> 11.42 @ 136,3 trap, with big traction problems.
> 
> ...


I gotta see this, that trap speed is damn impressive!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Updates?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

2 weekends of rain have held us Maryland boys from running. This weekend looks good, So I hope to get out to try and test my new spring and chassis setup.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like we have another car in the 11's. 

APR Australia just put down an [email protected] MPH in their APR powered Golf R.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Is that a stage 3 or stage 4 car ?

Still GT2871R with .64 ??


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

With a 119 trap id say so... good for around a 400 hp.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

IMAN973 said:


> With a 119 trap id say so... good for around a 400 hp.


 Wow really good time for a GT2871R... :thumbup:

I'm thinking you mean 400 wheel...


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

new 15 inch wheels have clearencing issues... so have to use my 26 inch slicks yet again this weekend...urgh.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GolfRS said:


> Is that a stage 3 or stage 4 car ?
> 
> Still GT2871R with .64 ??


 



 



 
Pics of the stage 4 build/kit: http://golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=260009&postcount=8


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

HalvieCuw said:


> Pics of the stage 4 build/kit: http://golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=260009&postcount=8


 
Ok so from the video its clear to see this is now on a .86 housing, so it is
in fact a different turbo with different characteristics than the Stage 3 one.

That is what i wanted to know.I already know 3 or 4 guys that changed from
a .86 housing to a .64 because of the increased lag....

That is the reason i also chose to go .64.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We've tested both housings and primarily use the .64. I don't know what's on APR Australia's right now.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We've tested both housings and primarily use the .64. I don't know what's on APR Australia's right now.


 Well if you don't know, i don't know either.I'm just saying what is on the video.

Still a pretty impressive time, but i would never use a .86 housing on a street car.

Was your stage 4 video also on a .86 housing ?

Btw since you say u tested both, what did you find out ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Well if you don't know, i don't know either.I'm just saying what is on the video.
> 
> Still a pretty impressive time, but i would never use a .86 housing on a street car.
> 
> ...


 The stage 4 acceleration video from a long time back was on a 2871r with .64 housing. 

.86 vs .64 was just more lag. There may be a little more top end, I don't remember exactly, but more than anything there was more lag so we went with the smaller housing.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The stage 4 acceleration video from a long time back was on a 2871r with .64 housing.
> 
> .86 vs .64 was just more lag. There may be a little more top end, I don't remember exactly, but more than anything there was more lag so we went with the smaller housing.


 Ok that's what i figured...

Btw i am putting together a GT2871R kit of my own, and i think you
will be surprised very soon...


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

.86 housing on it at the moment, .64 going on it shortly - (sitting on my desk). 

Its one of our daily drivers, we are used to it & don't find it laggy at all, but looking forward to the .64 if its spools quicker. :thumbup: 

More work to go on the cam side of things as well, so look for better times out of it yet!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Guy @ HP - APR Oz said:


> .86 housing on it at the moment, .64 going on it shortly - (sitting on my desk).
> 
> Its one of our daily drivers, we are used to it & don't find it laggy at all, but looking forward to the .64 if its spools quicker. :thumbup:
> 
> More work to go on the cam side of things as well, so look for better times out of it yet!


 How much power difference between the 2 housings and how much difference in spool ??


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Still a pretty impressive time, but i would never use a .86 housing on a street car.


 Really? 
I have a 1.05 on my BW now and i had a .82 on my old hta3076 and ive never had spool issues.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

IMAN973 said:


> Really?
> I have a 1.05 on my BW now and i had a .82 on my old hta3076 and ive never had spool issues.


 Well it depends on what you mean by "spool issues".

If you've driven a K04 you'd understand.

Plus i'm guessing both the turbos you mention are billet wheel, so that is
different from the stock Garrett cast wheel and that effects spool.


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> How much power difference between the 2 housings and how much difference in spool ??


 Don't know sorry, have not tested both on this car or combination - APR might know the figures


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> Well it depends on what you mean by "spool issues".
> 
> If you've driven a K04 you'd understand.
> 
> ...


 I have built a few k04 fsis as well as a gt28. 63. It is different with a .82 ex but like you said billet wheel does help. But even without a billet wheel I didn't feel like the powerband was shifted that much. Its still very streetable.


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

HalvieCuw said:


> Pics of the stage 4 build/kit: http://golfmk6.com/forums/showpost.php?p=260009&postcount=8


Amazing!!!

What kind of piston and rod do you use in this Apr stage 4?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Man wish my car was AWD this weekend, struggled with traction all day Saturday. 1.9 and 2.0 on 60fts is not good, but still managed to cut E.T.s at 11.8's and m.p.h.'s at 118-119


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

what was the temperature when you were racing tms? Sunday I couldnt cut a good time to save my life... between dsg not going in launch mode and the boost controller purging pressure. When i was racing it was between 75-80 degrees.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

70's all day, I think we missed the boat on traction this weekend. Erica and Adam were hooking well. Granted they are driving RWD cars, but Adam was able to run 11.4's in the Chevelle. 3 more tenths and he'll have his old man's time beat....


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

dam pretty fast cars impressive what some of u all are doing on ko4s looking into getting a low 13 sec pass u guys think it is possible on mine?? ko4, meth, sticky tires, 100oct apr file, only thing killing me is stock intercooler........tell u the truth i just really care to see where i would trap on the 1/4 mile in my car....in my truck i traped 109 and manged a 12.0 but then again i had a 1.5 60ft....when a buddy of mine drove the truck and i drove my car i beat my own truck bad lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

We have a fully loaded Golf R coming for one of our lead techs in the shop. Maybe we will have to get him a nice stage 3 kit for it as a present for such good work. 

Nice job guys, breakdown of the slip? Must have 330' like a mofo.


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Got it hooking up nicely:

60' 1.69
330' 4.71

The APR boys are working on the final bits for us now to make it a full stage 4 :thumbup:


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

Andreinen said:


> Amazing!!!
> 
> What kind of piston and rod do you use in this Apr stage 4?


INA's gear on board, shoot them an email


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have a fully loaded Golf R coming for one of our lead techs in the shop. Maybe we will have to get him a nice stage 3 kit for it as a present for such good work.
> 
> Nice job guys, breakdown of the slip? Must have 330' like a mofo.



Any bolt-ons interchangeable between the older fsi and the newer one in the R?


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

07wolfsburg said:


> Any bolt-ons interchangeable between the older fsi and the newer one in the R?


It is basically the same engine - a slightly beefed up version.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Guy @ HP - APR Oz said:


> It is basically the same engine - a slightly beefed up version.





Ohhh really! This makes me way more interested now.


----------



## erball (Apr 27, 2011)

What do they use in the way of a HPFP?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

erball said:


> What do they use in the way of a HPFP?


Golf R uses the same pump as the regular GTI.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Golf R uses the same pump as the regular GTI.



cam follower issues were addressed?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> cam follower issues were addressed?



You're funny


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> cam follower issues were addressed?


HA. we are all still dreaming about that.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Why the hell would they put that ****ty setup on the new R WTF


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

07wolfsburg said:


> Why the hell would they put that ****ty setup on the new R WTF


To keep us .......:banghead:


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

They most probably did it, because we have no cam follower issues over here. Please don´t ask me why! I have spent enough time without getting an answear on that...

BTW: I remember the R´s have a slightly different intake cam compared to the "same" Ed30/S3 engines. But it could be also just some rumor... copare Part # in ETKA if you can...

- Hendrik


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> They most probably did it, because we have no cam follower issues over here. Please don´t ask me why! I have spent enough time without getting an answear on that...
> 
> BTW: I remember the R´s have a slightly different intake cam compared to the "same" Ed30/S3 engines. But it could be also just some rumor... copare Part # in ETKA if you can...
> 
> - Hendrik


That is true !!!
I agree with Hendrik.

Part from a few isolated cases, there are not that
many cam follower failures over here in Europe.

And to answer Hendrik's question...could it be that it has to do with gas quality ?
And i don't mean octane number, but purity.Now i know there is a fuel filter
but who is to say it is not letting small impurities go through that damage the
pump internally (remember it is lubricated by gasoline) and lead to stress and
failures...Just something to think about...


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> That is true !!!
> I agree with Hendrik.
> 
> Part from a few isolated cases, there are not that
> ...



Even your rev. a cam's didn't have issues?

Since I put in my B, I have never HAD to replace the follower, just did it out of precaution. 120k now, cam replaced at 44k. 10k with KMD pump, using the same follower that was in for 10k before the install, and it doesn't show a single scratch.

There is a new follower in my door though, just in case.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

SleepinGLI said:


> Even your rev. a cam's didn't have issues?
> 
> Since I put in my B, I have never HAD to replace the follower, just did it out of precaution. 120k now, cam replaced at 44k. 10k with KMD pump, using the same follower that was in for 10k before the install, and it doesn't show a single scratch.
> 
> There is a new follower in my door though, just in case.


Yes even my Rev .A cam was SPOTLESS when i removed it @ 40 K miles,

No signs of wear whatsoever...

And (knock on wood) my followers all come out pretty much with all the coating still on,
just cause i follow the 10K mile rule...But i'm starting to think even that is
to frequent now...


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Yes even my Rev .A cam was SPOTLESS when i removed it @ 40 K miles,


I gotta admit, i'm impressed.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

At the track. Just ran 11.55 @ 120mph. 1.8 60 ft


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome man! 75-80?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah I was at Masion Dixon Dragway. I might be up to 75-80 in a couple weeks though


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

I should be out there soon. Currently installing a cam package on a friends 6 liter GTO, we're in the process of opening our performance shop so the GLI has been put on the back burner for a while.

Awesome times


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Yes even my Rev .A cam was SPOTLESS when i removed it @ 40 K miles,
> 
> No signs of wear whatsoever...
> 
> ...


Here's my follower with 12k miles on it. This went in the same time that my 'B' cam went in after the 'A' cam and hpfp were destroyed at 62k miles. I checked it at 58k miles and all was fine. Just under 5k miles later all went to hell. Personal experience is that they can wear through in less than 5k miles.
10k miles to check is not "too cautious". If I weren't changing mine every 10k miles(as I plan to do from now on), I'd be checking at least every 5k miles. Maybe even less than that. I change my oil every 5k miles. 

The second picture shows the wearing better...


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

still stock engine.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Just a heads up to anyone posting their time in this thread, if you're looking to be put on the list I wouldn't hold your breath. 

JC stopped updating it like 2 yrs ago, someone else took it over ( I believe Erin) and started a new thread, but that one died when the TSI came out.

With all the new BT FSIs and the Golf R being fsi it may be best to start a New New New 1/4 mile thread


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

07wolfsburg said:


> Just a heads up to anyone posting their time in this thread, if you're looking to be put on the list I wouldn't hold your breath.
> 
> JC stopped updating it like 2 yrs ago, someone else took it over ( I believe Erin) and started a new thread, but that one died when the TSI came out.
> 
> With all the new BT FSIs and the Golf R being fsi it may be best to start a New New New 1/4 mile thread


Agreed

I say MRBikle starts it.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

I vote someone else... lmao


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, my 12.82 @ 112mph never was entered. Tried PM'ing him with no response. Doesn't matter. I finally got my boost where I want it and then my pump fuel times dropped from 13.4 avg to 12.9 avg. If all holds up until next season, and with a few tweaks, I may see a 12.3 on race fuel.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Would it be to confusing just to make another post with the updated list, within in this thread, instead of creating a another thread called "The Newwer New 1/4 thread".


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Tmsracing37 said:


> Would it be to confusing just to make another post with the updated list, within in this thread, instead of creating a another thread called "The Newwer New 1/4 thread".


I don't get why Arin started one for TSI's/MK6's or whatever. It's in the tsi/fsi forum and nothing specifies in the thread title it's only tsi. Only in his 1st post, 'if you read carefully', do you find it's tsi only.

A list could've separated models/turbos and been a complete list that one could add new models/turbos to 1st post when they arrive. Top 5 or whatever for each group would do.
mkv(fsi) - K03
mkv(fsi) - K04
mkv(fsi) - G2___
mkv(fsi) - G3___
mkv(tsi) - K03
etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> I don't get why Arin started one for TSI's/MK6's or whatever.


Why wouldn't I?



> It's in the tsi/fsi forum and nothing specifies in the thread title it's only tsi.


Why would it? It's in the TSI forum. The TSI forum is only about the TSI engine. 



> Only in his 1st post, 'if you read carefully', do you find it's tsi only.


Hmm, that and the actual forum it's in, considering that forum is only for the TSI engine.



> A list could've separated models/turbos and been a complete list that one could add new models/turbos to 1st post when they arrive. Top 5 or whatever for each group would do.
> mkv(fsi) - K03
> mkv(fsi) - K04
> mkv(fsi) - G2___
> ...


This is the FSI forum. If people really want me to make a new top list, I can. Is that what people want?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This is the FSI forum. If people really want me to make a new top list, I can. Is that what people want?


Do it I never have time to keep this thing up to date. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If anyone can spend the time to get me the missing information below, all of the cars not on the list (not going to stop at the top 20... let's keep all of them), and their time slip/video links, please do and I'll make a new thread. 




Official FSI 1/4 Quarter Mile Drag Strip Times - (EA113)



```
[b]YYYY/MM/DD - [email protected]        - DT  - TM  - Vehicle  - Turbo     - Tuner - Fuel          - User                  - Confirmation[/b]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - APR   -               - [email protected] - Needs Confirmation
2011/10/05 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - GT3071R   - APR   - 102RON        - GuyH
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   - Revo  -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - APR   -               - [email protected]   - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - Tapp  -               - Tapp                  - Needs Confirmation
2011/09/07 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  - 98RON         - SammyTDI
2011/08/21 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  - 98RON         - Fab_R
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 -       -               - nadir                 - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - Revo Romania          - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/10 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - Recode- 98RON         - zbeasty
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - jonnyc23              - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  S3 8P   - GT3071R   -       -               - Andy's S3             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   - UNI   -               - Lou_Y2mk5             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] -     - DSG -  TT 8N   - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - REVO TT               - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    - APR   -               - Branman               - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - prodigymb             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   -       -               - twinkers              - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - GIAC  -               - VF-Engineering/GIAC   - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - GT2860RS  - GIAC  -               - loudgli               - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    -       -               - Turb0matic            - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  A3 8P   - BW K03    - UNI   -               - LEWXCORE              - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 -       -               - HurdyED30             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    -       -               - gr8ryde               - Needs Confirmation

[b]Drivetrain Key[/b]
FWD = Front Wheel Drive
QT1  = Audi Longitudinal Quattro
QT2  = Audi/VW Haldex Quattro

[b]Transmission Key[/b]
DSG = DSG/S-Tronic
6MT = 6 speed Manual
Tip = Tiptronic
CVT = CVT/Multitronic

[b]Fuel Key[/b]
WM  = Water Meth
OB  = Octane Booster
AKI = Anti Nock Index (M+R)/2, North American Fuels
RON = Research Octane Number, Rest of World Fuels
N2O = Nitrous Oxide
```


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Why wouldn't I?
> 
> This is the FSI forum. If people really want me to make a new top list, I can. Is that what people want?


Once again that forum title threw me; "tsi/tfsi (audi engine)". Every time I glance by that thing only the *FSI* stands out to me...


----------



## zbeasty (May 24, 2011)

Ok...here's some of the Aussie contingent

YYYY/MM/DD	[email protected] DT	TM	Vehicle	Turbo	Tuner	Fuel	User

2011/10/05	11.356 @ 119.49	QT2	DSG	MK6 R	GT3071R	APR	102RON	GuyH
2011/09/07	12.255 @ 109.40	QT2	DSG	MK6 R	K04 GIAC	98RON	SammyTDI
2011/08/21	12.467 @ 105.88	QT2	DSG	MK6 R	K04 GIAC	98RON	Fab_R
2011/08/10	12.581 @ 107.49	QT2	DSG	MK6 R	K04 Recode	98RON	zbeasty

I'm fairly sure that most of the time slips are already in this thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm still missing a lot of information but this is the lastest update. 


If anyone can spend the time to get me the missing information below, all of the cars not on the list (not going to stop at the top 20... let's keep all of them), and their time slip/video links, please do and I'll make a new thread. 




Official FSI 1/4 Quarter Mile Drag Strip Times - (EA113)



```
[b]YYYY/MM/DD - [email protected]        - DT  - TM  - Vehicle  - Turbo     - Tuner - Fuel          - User                  - Confirmation[/b]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]GT3076R[/b]   - APR   -               - [email protected] - [url=http://www.uspmotorsports.com/images/11pass.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/10/05 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - [b]GT3071R[/b]   - APR   - 102 RON       - GuyH                  - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfDedC-y_cg]Video[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - 11.42 @136.3  - FWD - 6MT - OCT RS   - [b]GT3582R[/b]   - APR   -               - ghita.silviu          - Needs Confirmation 
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   - Revo  -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - GT30  R   - Revo  -               - Tmsracing37           - [url=http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z162/Tmsracing37/2011-10-15180114.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD -     -          -           -       -               - mrbikle               - [url=http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/308638_10150340438703068_530503067_8147653_663605887_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]GT2871R[/b]   - APR   -               - [email protected]   - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - Tapp  -               - Tapp                  - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected]    - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - [b]BW K04-64[/b] - APR   -  95 RON WM    - APR SA Rey Moodley    - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvA9YEExcKM]Video[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - 12.26 @117    - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 2     - Needs Confirmation
2011/09/07 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - SammyTDI              - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/21 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - Fab_R                 - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  - 100 RON       - Bogdan Popescu        - [url=http://www.revotechnik.ro/content/article/w1matbgfob.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 -       -               - nadir                 - [url=http://timeslip.hu/versenyfutam.php?lang=english&id=76919]Digital Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - Revo Romania          - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/10 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - Recode- 98 RON        - zbeasty               - [url=http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af56/zbeasty/20110803Run3.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - jonnyc23              - [url=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o304/jonnnny28/GTI-Fest-best-time.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  S3 8P   - GT3071R   -       -               - Andy's S3             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   - UNI   -               - Lou_Y2mk5             - [url=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n12/ltortora/Slips.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -               - ROH ECHT              - [url=http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb434/rohecht/2007%20gti/026.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - 12.89 @114    - FWD - 6MT - Cupra    - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 3     - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] -     - DSG -  TT 8N   - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - REVO TT               - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]BW K03[/b]    - APR   -               - Branman               - [url=http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m208/branman65/CIMG1529.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - prodigymb             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   -       -               - twinkers              - Needs Confirmation
2009/09/04 - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - GT2860RS  - GIAC  -               - loudgli               - [url=http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i15/cruizin01/GTI/IMG_0063.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - 13.2  @111    - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 4     - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - GIAC  -               - VF-Engineering/GIAC   - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    - Revo  - w/m           - Noside                - [url=http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo242/007Noside/100_2017.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    -       -               - Turb0matic            - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  A3 8P   - BW K03    - UNI   -               - LEWXCORE              - [url=http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/lewxcore/107.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 -       -               - HurdyED30             - [url=http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/hurdy_album/quartertimeslip04072009.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    -       -               - gr8ryde               - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected]    - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - Runin2Rich4FSi        - [url=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2526/4002276075_a4c691d128_b.jpg]Time Slip[/url]

[b]Drivetrain Key[/b]
FWD = Front Wheel Drive
QT1  = Audi Longitudinal Quattro
QT2  = Audi/VW Haldex Quattro

[b]Transmission Key[/b]
DSG = DSG/S-Tronic
6MT = 6 speed Manual
Tip = Tiptronic
CVT = CVT/Multitronic

[b]Fuel Key[/b]
WM  = Water Meth
OB  = Octane Booster
AKI = Anti Nock Index (M+R)/2, North American Fuels
RON = Research Octane Number, Rest of World Fuels
N2O = Nitrous Oxide
```


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Annn another update. 

I'll see if I can start a new thread and have everything merged into it. 


If anyone can spend the time to get me the missing information below, all of the cars not on the list (not going to stop at the top 20... let's keep all of them), and their time slip/video links, please do and I'll make a new thread. 




Official FSI 1/4 Quarter Mile Drag Strip Times - (EA113)



```
[b]YYYY/MM/DD - [email protected]        - DT  - TM  - Vehicle  - Turbo     - Tuner - Fuel          - User                  - Confirmation[/b]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]GT3076R[/b]   - APR   -               - [email protected] - [url=http://www.uspmotorsports.com/images/11pass.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/10/05 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - [b]GT3071R[/b]   - APR   - 102 RON       - GuyH                  - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfDedC-y_cg]Video[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - 11.42 @136.3  - FWD - 6MT - OCT RS   - [b]GT3582R[/b]   - APR   -               - ghita.silviu          - Needs Confirmation 
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   - Revo  -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - GT30  R   - Revo  -               - Tmsracing37           - [url=http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z162/Tmsracing37/2011-10-15180114.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD -     -          -           -       -               - mrbikle               - [url=http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/308638_10150340438703068_530503067_8147653_663605887_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 DSG  - [b]GT2871R[/b]   - APR   - 100 AKI       - Hank                  - [url=http://www.goapr.com/images/hanks-stage3-dsg-timeslips.gif]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - [email protected]   - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - Tapp  -               - Tapp                  - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected]    - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - [b]BW K04-64[/b] - APR   -  95 RON WM    - APR SA Rey Moodley    - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvA9YEExcKM]Video[/url]
2011/03/17 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - TTS MK2  - BW K04-64 - APR   - 100 AKI       - arm1tage              - [url=http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/4926/methruns.jpg]time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - 12.26 @117    - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 2     - Needs Confirmation
2011/09/07 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - SammyTDI              - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/21 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - Fab_R                 - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  - 100 RON       - Bogdan Popescu        - [url=http://www.revotechnik.ro/content/article/w1matbgfob.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 -       -               - nadir                 - [url=http://timeslip.hu/versenyfutam.php?lang=english&id=76919]Digital Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - Revo Romania          - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/10 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - Recode- 98 RON        - zbeasty               - [url=http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af56/zbeasty/20110803Run3.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - jonnyc23              - [url=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o304/jonnnny28/GTI-Fest-best-time.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  S3 8P   - GT3071R   -       -               - Andy's S3             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   - UNI   -               - Lou_Y2mk5             - [url=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n12/ltortora/Slips.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -               - ROH ECHT              - [url=http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb434/rohecht/2007%20gti/026.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - 12.89 @114    - FWD - 6MT - Cupra    - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 3     - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] -     - DSG -  TT MK2  - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - REVO TT               - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]BW K03[/b]    - APR   -               - Branman               - [url=http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m208/branman65/CIMG1529.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - prodigymb             - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT3071R   -       -               - twinkers              - Needs Confirmation
2009/09/04 - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - GT2860RS  - GIAC  -               - loudgli               - [url=http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i15/cruizin01/GTI/IMG_0063.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xxxx/xx/xx - 13.2  @111    - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 4     - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT3076R   - GIAC  -               - VF-Engineering/GIAC   - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    - Revo  - w/m           - Noside                - [url=http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo242/007Noside/100_2017.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    -       -               - Turb0matic            - Needs Confirmation
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  A3 8P   - BW K03    - UNI   -               - LEWXCORE              - [url=http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/lewxcore/107.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 -       -               - HurdyED30             - [url=http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/hurdy_album/quartertimeslip04072009.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
xx/xx/xxxx - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - BW K03    -       -               - gr8ryde               - Needs Confirmation
xxxx/xx/xx - [email protected]    - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT2871R   - APR   -               - Runin2Rich4FSi        - [url=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2526/4002276075_a4c691d128_b.jpg]Time Slip[/url]

[b]Drivetrain Key[/b]
FWD = Front Wheel Drive
QT1  = Audi Longitudinal Quattro
QT2  = Audi/VW Haldex Quattro

[b]Transmission Key[/b]
DSG = DSG/S-Tronic
6MT = 6 speed Manual
Tip = Tiptronic
CVT = CVT/Multitronic

[b]Fuel Key[/b]
WM  = Water Meth
OB  = Octane Booster
AKI = Anti Nock Index (M+R)/2, North American Fuels
RON = Research Octane Number, Rest of World Fuels
N2O = Nitrous Oxide
```


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

New thread should be stickied to the top much like it is on other sites!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

yvrnycracer said:


> New thread should be stickied to the top much like it is on other sites!


x2


----------



## smokey24 (Feb 25, 2012)

X3


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

smokey24 said:


> X3


 I think the fact you bumped a thread after 18 is a good sign that this thing is dead


----------

